# 12/17 Raw Discussion Thread: Vinnie Mac is back!



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> In the wake of the carnage of WWE TLC, Mr. McMahon is headed back to Monday Night Raw. How will the WWE Chairman shake up the red brand? Find out live Monday night at 8/7 C on USA Network.











*What will happen after Ronda Rousey’s rowdy actions in the SmackDown Women’s Triple Threat Match?*​


> After successfully defending her Raw Women’s Championship against Nia Jax at WWE TLC, Ronda Rousey decided to interject herself into the first-ever Women’s TLC Match. And by taking out Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair, she effectively paved the way for Asuka to capture her first SmackDown Women’s Title.
> 
> What will Ronda have to say about her actions – and will Charlotte or Becky be showing up on Raw for retribution?











*Mr. McMahon returns to Raw to shake things up this Monday night*​


> One week after Intercontinental Champion Seth Rollins placed the blame for Monday Night Raw’s recent decline squarely on the shoulders of “General Manager-Elect” Baron Corbin, WWE Chairman and CEO Mr. McMahon will return to the red brand to shake things up, WWE.com can confirm.
> 
> The landmark appearance of The Chairman comes one night after WWE TLC, where Corbin intends to be named the permanent General Manager of Raw following a forfeit victory over the injured Braun Strowman in a Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match, per the stipulation handed down by Commissioner Stephanie McMahon. However, rumors abound that The Monster Among Men could make an appearance at this Sunday’s WWE TLC event and stop The Lone Wolf from assuming total control of Team Red.
> 
> ...











*Is Rollins ready for the age of Ambrose?*​


> In an absolutely brutal showdown, Dean Ambrose overcame Seth Rollins at WWE TLC to lay claim to the Intercontinental Championship.
> 
> The rivalry between the former Shield brothers is surely far from over, but how will Rollins rally back tonight? And what will happen if the two come face-to-face in what would surely be an explosive showdown?











*Is The Monster Among Men ready for The Beast?*​


> Although Braun Strowman returned to the squared circle with his arm in a sling, he still defeated the self-professed “General Manager-Elect” Baron Corbin in their TLC Match, thanks to help from Raw Superstars like Finn Bálor, Heath Slater and even Kurt Angle.
> 
> Not only is Corbin out of power on Monday Night Raw due to his loss to Strowman, but The Monster Among Men has now earned a title bout against Universal Champion Brock Lesnar at Royal Rumble on Sunday, Jan. 27.
> 
> Will Strowman return to Raw tonight? Is his elbow possibly ready for another encounter with The Beast?











*What will happen when Finn Bálor battles Dolph Ziggler on Raw?*​


> After Dolph Ziggler got involved in Finn Bálor’s match against Drew McIntyre and subsequently attacked The Extraordinary Man during Finn’s backstage interview, Bálor and Ziggler will look to settle things in the ring tonight on Raw.











*Who will be the first Superstars from Raw to enter the 2019 Royal Rumble?*​


> SmackDown Superstars R-Truth & Carmella claimed the No. 30 entries in their Royal Rumble Matches by beating Jinder Mahal & Alicia Fox in the Mixed Match Challenge Finals last night, but will we see any Raw Superstars declare themselves for the all-important Rumble Matches?
> 
> Whatever Mr. McMahon has in store, you won’t want to miss it this Monday night on Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074515760507248640


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm patiently waiting to see if Vince really will make a difference tomorrow but I'm not getting any hopes up.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Vince to announce the #DRAFT...for 3 weeks when they're live again :vince$

RAW is somehow going to end up with Bryan/AJ/Becky/Flair/DA BAR/Nakamura/Brock, AND LARS because ratings Bro :russo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hopefully Charlotte confronts Ronda and they settle it at the Rumble. Save Becky v Ronda for The *Man*ia *Ma*i*n* Event. :becky2

EDIT:



> In an absolutely* brutal *showdown


 I concur. Brutal is the first adjective that springs to mind when I think of Seth and Dean's TLC match. :beckylol


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Finn Balor is the extra ordinary man?? :laugh: look at the pic right there smiling ..why should we take him seriously again?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

UK fans:

Tonight's Raw will be Live at 1am on Sky Sports Mix.

So you will have to set it to record from this channel. I'm sure no one stays up to watch it Live with all the ad breaks?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

How this weeks RAW is coming off IMO....


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I bet McMahon is going to announce some event before the Rumble.
There's never enough shows in the Network, uh?


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Vince’s return just gives vibes of WCW 2000 when Russo and co would just rip everything up and try again, yet all would remain the same hodgepodge of random turns, ‘shocks’ and pole matches. I think the only significant thing I think we may see is Vince announcing the debut of Lars himself and another new GM which is probably Bliss bumped up.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I hope the crowd is going to boo him out of the arena.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm intrigued :draper2. See what the Mac Daddy has to say


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

If they give Becky the Vince opening segment I'm going to mark out.

No doubt Ronda will be making an appearance. Intrigued.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Tonight’s show is live and then they tape Christmas Eve show after it I suggest anyone attending to drink loads


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Vince opens the show, the first hour will be higher then the mass exodus shall begin.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> I hope the crowd is going to boo him out of the arena.


*FICKLE! FICKLE! :bryan

That would never happen. Fans are sheep.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So will they tape two episodes of RAW tonight and then another one on the 28th (Friday)?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *FICKLE! FICKLE! :bryan
> 
> That would never happen. Fans are sheep.*


Would be nice tho


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince will make Hulk Hogan the new Raw GM brotha :hogan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It's that sc﻿enario that Vince books all this crappy, weekly TV, and when the ratings are reaaaaaly tanking, he thinks the only way to sort it out is to walk out there himsef; "Let's give them what they really want, some Vinny Mac magic" :vince


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Anybody hear of any leaks of people possibly at RAW tonight? Vince coming always makes the show better (SD 1000 being the only exception) I think at least whatever he is on for will be entertaining.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

how awesome would be in becky would interrupt vince?

do we know if she is schedule to show up?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Anybody hear of any leaks of people possibly at RAW tonight? Vince coming always makes the show better (SD 1000 being the only exception) I think at least whatever he is on for will be entertaining.


Supposedly a draft. And yeah, you can't really count SD 1000 in re: to Vince appearing because SD doesn't matter.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I would love it if Vince named a new RAW GM:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I think I will actually watch this live for once.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I will watch the highlights if The Man comes round.

Slightly intrigued by Vince's announcement. Not enough to watch this cancer live though.



just_one said:


> how awesome would be in becky would interrupt vince?
> 
> do we know if she is schedule to show up?


Vince doesn't deserve the rub from being in the ring with The Man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I would love it if Vince named a new RAW GM:


I was there for this moment AND I was sitting right next to the ramp where they hugged. What a moment.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> I think I will actually watch this live for once.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *FICKLE! FICKLE! :bryan
> 
> That would never happen. Fans are sheep.*


You should apologize to the sheep. #fickle


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Showstopper said:


> I was there for this moment AND I was sitting right next to the ramp where they hugged. What a moment.


Awesome! What was the reaction of the crowd after Bischoff was done with his promo?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Awesome! What was the reaction of the crowd after Bischoff was done with his promo?


Pure shock and disbelief. Even when he was out there, no one could quite believe he was there. It was all very surreal. Especially seeing him in a northeast arena where WCW couldn't run a show in the NY/NJ area. From that aspect alone, it was strange to see him in our area. :lol It was alot of fun.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Showstopper said:


> Pure shock and disbelief. Even when he was out there, no one could quite believe he was there. It was all very surreal. Especially seeing him in a northeast arena where WCW couldn't run a show in the NY/NJ area. From that aspect alone, it was strange to see him in our area. :lol It was alot of fun.


This is what RAW is lacking. When Bischoff was there as GM you genuinely felt that anything could happen at any time. Right now when you watch RAW it feels like the show was recorded. It is so damn scripted it doesn't feel live.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Supposedly a draft. And yeah, you can't really count SD 1000 in re: to Vince appearing because SD doesn't matter.


Yeah, I thought the same thing. Not really counting that as an appearance.

How can one not be at least a bit excited to have Vince fire Corbin?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

bradatar said:


> Yeah, I thought the same thing. Not really counting that as an appearance.
> 
> How can one not be at least a bit excited to have Vince fire Corbin?


I have a bad feeling Vince will make Corbin kiss his ass to keep his job as a wrestler on RAW. This would be a terrible idea if they did this.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I have a bad feeling Vince will make Corbin kiss his ass to keep his job as a wrestler on RAW. This would be a terrible idea if they did this.


I got a feeling he's going to job to like Slater or something tonight. Not sure how Corbin is going to come out of this not looking like complete shit in all honesty.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah I’m pretty sure it will be a draft to put the top Smackdown talent on Raw and call up some NXT talent. In the end they have the money and can put Smackdown on the back burner until they go to Fox. Becky definitely goes over to Raw, and probably New Day because dancing = fun = ratings according to the out of touch old man.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

The boss is here


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Vince on hand to announce that the raw roster will partake in a demonstration of what the XFL will look like. A stunning 3 hour showing of your favorite superstars in the WWE universe partaking in some football!


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I honestly don't know what to expect tonight. Could be your typical abortion of a RAW, or dare I say... Something half decent.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope the Man comes to Raw


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> I hope the crowd is going to boo him out of the arena.


Me too. But I am sorry, they will bow to him and treat him as a God.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

My guess is they announce a shake up for January.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

buddyboy said:


> Me too. But I am sorry, they will bow to him and treat him as a God.










sounds about right


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ace said:


> My guess is they announce a shake up for January.


Makes more sense than doing it tonight. Ratings will be terrible for the next three weeks regardless.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the taping where they're filming for next week as well, right? I wonder how that'll work.

Unlike a lot of people, I still love Dean & Seth and am excited to see them both. One non spectacular match and half of WF turns on them  Like Daniel Bryan says, you lot are FICKLE lol.

I hope Dean is a smug fucker with the title :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince has got no chance in hell unless he is announcing that he is removing himself and his daughter from all authority and responsibility regarding "creative" to focus on corporate gladhanding and running the _business,_ which both are pretty decent at.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

To watch..or not to watch...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev sighting in the Raw preview! :mark:


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> To watch..or not to watch...



*THINK REALLY HARD* on that one.:jericho2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Makes more sense than doing it tonight. Ratings will be terrible for the next three weeks regardless.


 Yep, I can't see them doing it tonight. Vince will boost ratings for tonight's show, the next few shows tank and then go up again for the shakeup in the first week of January.


----------



## southshield (Jul 10, 2017)

My prediction for tonight.

Becky and Charlotte go to RAW while Ruby Riott, Liv Morgan, and Sarah Logan go to Smackdown

Kurt Angle is brought back as RAW GM

The Revival vs Roode and Gable

EC3 interferes in Balor and Dolph match and EC3 and Dolph become a new stable for Vince.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Lars goes to RAW, fancy that.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Watching in case something cool actually happens but just expecting a shakeup lol


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

This will be the biggest letdown ever if it’s just the announcement for a draft/shake-up. Will solve precisely zero of the problems that the shows are facing.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

genghis hank said:


> This will be the biggest letdown ever if it’s just the announcement for a draft/shake-up. Will solve precisely zero of the problems that the shows are facing.


It's like : "we know the show is shit but now it will be a shitty show with other wrestlers" XD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother decided not to go tonight which is quite the statement on WWE because he used to go ever damn time they were out here.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074747728842907650
He's reliable. It would be something if this "reset" was like the one WCW did with all championships being vacated.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

southshield said:


> Becky and Charlotte go to RAW while Ruby Riott, Liv Morgan, and Sarah Logan go to Smackdown


If that happens the RAW womens division will basically have all the stars with the exception of Asuka, while the SD womens division will turn into the 2016-2017 NXT womens division lol


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074747728842907650
> He's reliable. It would be something if this "reset" was like the one WCW did with all championships being vacated.


This absolutely has to be more than mixing up the rosters and putting Angle back in charge. I’m not expecting something earth shattering, but something of actual substance has to happen.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> If that happens the RAW womens division will basically have all the stars with the exception of Asuka, while the SD womens division will turn into the 2016-2017 NXT womens division lol


Well Peyton Royce was treated way better in NXT


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> If that happens the RAW womens division will basically have all the stars with the exception of Asuka, while the SD womens division will turn into the 2016-2017 NXT womens division lol


Look on the bright side. If that actually happens then Royce might actually get some television time.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074690076741906433
:beckylol :beckylol :beckylol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I am curious to see what's actually going to happen. But I'm fully prepared to be let down by whatever it is. It's weird.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

When it come to RAW, Kratos put it best: "Keep your expectations low and you will never be disappointed, boi."


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> When it come to RAW, Kratos put it best: "Keep your expectations low and you will never be disappointed, boi."


Kratos is too fuckin' knowledgeable.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

raw is going to absolutely suck tonight, if vince does vacate titles tonight and hits the reboot button, then its only a matter of time before wwe goes bye bye's under vinces watch.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> When it come to RAW, Kratos put it best: "Keep your expectations low and you will never be disappointed, boi."


I haven't watched Raw live in a while now. I read the WF thread and check out youtube vids. If something looks interesting I'll go FF to the segment(s) I'm curious to see. Makes Raw much more tolerable.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Last time I watched Raw was the SD women invasion episode. But very curious to see what goes down tonight.

Oh, and Kratos obviously never watched an episode of Raw. Even with the lowest expectations, the _other_ 2 episodes of Raw I watched this year _still_ managed to disappoint.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

He probably going to talk about the GM role tonight 

2 things, he might put Angle back or go for Alexa 

Both Charlotte & Becky might show up


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> I haven't watched Raw live in a while now. I read the WF thread and check out youtube vids. If something looks interesting I'll go FF to the segment(s) I'm curious to see. Makes Raw much more tolerable.


Yeah I haven't watched live in weeks. I peek on the YouTube channel to see if anything grabs my interest these days. Only thing in WWE I have any investment in these days is Charlotte and her feud with Becky.

Tonight I am thinking of tuning in as a little break from coding and because of the potential "shake up" with Vince.

But like Kratos, keeping the expectations low.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Tonight I am thinking of tuning in as a little break from coding and because of the potential "shake up" with Vince.
> 
> But like Kratos, keeping the expectations low.


If I had to bet, I suspect we're just getting an announcement this week, and the actual shake-up after the new year. It may even be an announcement via the new GM rather than Vince.

"As new Raw GM, I intend to shake things up around here... in the second week of January, blahblahblah...etc."

But who knows.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Well Peyton Royce was treated way better in NXT





KingofKings1524 said:


> Look on the bright side. If that actually happens then Royce might actually get some television time.


Yeah, I know, but NXT was booked by HHH, SD is still Vince's show, so my hopes remain low when it comes to the future of the IIconics while Vince is in charge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoping The Man comes around. :becky2


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Im ready lets do this


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see how this goes.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Was a bit confused for a moment before realising Raw's on Sky Sports Mix tonight instead.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's start the show :cole


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

My first time watching it live in months. I guess Vince is still a draw lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans cheer the old fool.

:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Are they piping in cheers for Vince lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Vince opening the show, hopefully it is something interesting since it is about time I eat my dinner


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No Boo's for Vinny Mac


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*LET'S GO B SHOW. GO! GO! GO!* :dance


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

"Holiday week." FFS it's Christmas coming up.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

NO CHANCE!!!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

FICKEL....FICKEL....FICKEL.... PUPPETS!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

These fucking nerds bowing down to him, idiots.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW! Vince ain't wasting no time lol!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Vinny :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That is as old as Sasha Banks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL "I don't wanna hear any boos" *crowd immediately boos* You walked into that one Vince :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, he looks old as fuck.

:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alright boss save this shit storm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Boo this fuck.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

"We change with the times"

That is a damn lie.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please say you are handing it off to HHH


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Vince looks old af

FFS Steph is here fpalm:fuckthis


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is about to get worse.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

'We change with the times'

Perhaps he's going to announce a new era where he stops micro managing every single action of every person on his staff.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hogan is taking over brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh no..... fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting off shitty lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Authority aren't getting back together are they fpalm :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Not sure who has worse entrance music...Stephanie or Brie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The cancers of WWE front and center.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

TFW I thought Vince was finally stepping down but it's just the GM story and Steph and HHH come out.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Boring crapso far.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Vince is still on of the GOATs when it comes to promo skill, dgaf what anyone says


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

First time watching RAW in weeks. Here for the majestic fuckery that is Vincent Kennedy McMahon.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Vince looks more like Charlie Sheen the older he gets


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Vince retiring will be a nice early Christmas present to all.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Please be leaving it in HHH's hands.

I beg of you.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is gonna be something big....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Triple H is wearing his BLUE SUIT :trips8


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This is the first RAW opening I watch in months and it's Stephanie, yeah, good night.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Totally didn't want to see Steph or Trips....


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Well, looks like I’m about to turn this off


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Finally a real star on Raw. Vince is and forever will be the greatest of all time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Na this is gonna be big


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe they’ll all resign?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hopefully something good comes from this...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

With Shane being here, ARE we getting a superstar shakeup?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

And it continues to get worse lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Brand Split over


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

" we haven't been doing a good job lately"

Well it's your fault :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The 4 Horsemen of the Ratings Apocalypse.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Interesting start...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stephanie not talking out her ass for once 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WE WANT LINDA! CLAP, CLAP, CLAP, CLAP!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH no more scripted promos


----------



## Shezag (Oct 13, 2018)

OMG. They’re getting desperate. The WHOLE McMahon Family???


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The3 said:


> Brand Split over


No way they'd do that with the Fox deal for SD...they won't promote another network's superstars.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

more mcmahons :tripsscust


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yawwwwwn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey WWE, if you want to know I want, get fucking rid of Brock Lesnar as champion!!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m confused 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shezag said:


> OMG. They’re getting desperate. The WHOLE McMahon Family???


There is another...Linda...walker....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This will be more rigged than brexit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More Authority crap. :tripsscust


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

more wamen and virtue signaling please!


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

They've basically just came out and announced that 'we know it's shit, we'll change it'.

They've not said any practical ways in which it will be changed but there you go.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm afraid that it is just the lube


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds good on paper. But like always with this company, I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Shezag (Oct 13, 2018)

If I’m the authority and they’re giving me what I want, how about retiring old man McMahon?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What? All buzz words no action...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

uhh...ok? That's all their gonna say?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DA CONSTABLEEER to save the segment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m confused, how is this a shakeup?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

4 authority figures on the same show? Both shows?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I really just wanted Vince to strip Brock of the Belt tonight and hand it over to Corbin. That would have gotten people talking lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is so bizarre

Steph is a face again fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

artenbauer said:


> They've basically just came out and announced that 'we know it's shit, we'll change it'.
> 
> They've not said any practical ways in which it will be changed but there you go.


They know they need to get their act together before they go on Fox, hope this means they legit are going to fix it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This proves that there's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL here's Corbin to kiss some ass :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So. Much. Cringe.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

They're gonna bring up some motherfuckers from NXT UK and we'll have to be happy. Bet my life on it


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

These fans are idiots.

"We are taking back Raw!"

*fans cheer*

They are the ones who already had raw. Idiots.


----------



## Shezag (Oct 13, 2018)

Forgot about her. They’re saving her for the encore


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

CoverD said:


> No way they'd do that with the Fox deal for SD...they won't promote another network's superstars.


Oh well, Good thing the GM role is over


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Btw, when did Renee get so cringe?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay.... so.... what does this mean? Fans are gonna vote or something? Decisions based on WWE.com polls?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

oh god listening to the audience sounds like a horrible way to run a wrestling promotion


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice commercial break... What the fuck.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

"We heard you, we are listening to what you want, and what you want is more McMahons everywhere!"

Give me a break


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they just cut to an ad during this promo LOL

Fire Kevin Dunn now


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shake things up by taking awkward commercial breaks. :lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The amount of bullshit in those 10 minutes is enough for a lifetime. Nothing is changing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What a STUPID time for an ad break :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial break in the middle of a promo?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’re booing the fake problem, while cheering the real problem [emoji849]


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Nice commercial break... What the fuck.


came to ask this myself… thank god it’s not just me in Australia with it


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

NotAllThere said:


> oh god listening to the audience sounds like a horrible way to run a wrestling promotion


Couldn't be any worse than listening to Vince, surely!?!?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NotAllThere said:


> oh god listening to the audience sounds like a horrible way to run a wrestling promotion


Guess you don't know how business works.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Commercial :lol


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> They know they need to get their act together before they go on Fox, hope this means they legit are going to fix it


I hope so. Last night was a good start. Didn't feel as if it was booked by Vince actually.

Lets see if tonight is decent, it's been an atrocious watch recently, and I'm usually ready to turn off about halfway through Raw.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Vince will fire Corbin? Maybe.... it's been some time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah I think I'm turning it off after this segment.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

So we are the authority. Let's deliver a message to the four of them. All together now. "Yooooou're FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRED!!!!!"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Vince is now in the top 10 Twitter trends worldwide, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not even the entire McMahon family being in the ring is above a commercial break.

:trips8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemmings, Lemmings everywhere.

This segment is an IQ test for the WWE Universe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rain said:


> came to ask this myself… thank god it’s not just me in Australia with it


It literally cut to commercial in the middle of a promo..

This new change is off to a great start :eyeroll


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

How the fuck do they think it's OK to say "yeah the show has been shit lately". Doesn't make sense.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why is Corbin getting nuclear heat he’s great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

"You'll see new faces!"

I think about the handling of 80% of call-ups and think 'oh fuck!'


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seriously...what the hell was that commercial break? :lol did Corbin forget his lines?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> Lemmings, Lemmings everywhere.
> 
> This segment is an IQ test for the WWE Universe.


We will know if its legit during this raw and the next few weeks. But like I said they have to get their fact together for when they go on FOX.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

What's with the commercial break?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I wonder what Baron and the McMahons are doing during this ad break. Just standing around silently waiting?  if anyone is there live, let me know!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

finalnight said:


> Btw, when did Renee get so cringe?


I've noticed she's been that way since the 2nd week she got on commentary.

She's great at the pre-show, but when she's got someone in her ear...awful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corbin getting Roman heat :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

dat heat lol


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Why is Corbin getting nuclear heat he’s great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because he's supposed to get it


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Listen to that reaction. Soak in the heat Corbin :agree:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG I love it when Corbin gets it, it's so funny :lmao


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Jesus, is this what they have been doing during the break?

Asking the crowd to boo Baron.

Get on with this nonsense.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Corbin with Nuclear heat lmfao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Why is Corbin getting nuclear heat he’s great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because he is a heel and that is his job to get heat


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Empty Promises, NXT stars are heading up to the main roster like we all knew anyway because their roster is now pretty over stacked.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Utterly boring so far. 

These fickle fuckbuckets.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Corbin is a great heel but this is getting boring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

As Phil Jackson so correctly opined: Sacramento is a cow town. :fact


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Are they really trying to put all the blame on Corbin


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The puppet getting more boos than the puppet masters  Fans really are idiots sometimes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Missed the last 3 weeks and even TLC last night because lolVince and my Switch being a guaranteed source of entertainment unlike the 'E.

So what do I see when I come back? A VINTAGE McMahon-athon, but with the addition of a painfully hollow proclamation of giving the fans an entertaining program.

brb (maybe :mj4) Switch


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin is so damn good. Let him destroy someone tonight. Side note: what the fuck is going on right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I honestly don't know how to feel about this. Because I was anticipating some lame call-ups and title shots, but they didn't do that, and instead just admitted the product is failing us and they're going to do better. That's also disappointing, but it feels more honest too? I am confusion.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

That nuclear heat is insane


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

These fans. God they're playing right into the hands of this promo. Some shakeup.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Everything they said was a lie.

Imagine all those nuggets of truth they just sprinkled in, wasted on a meaningless Kayfabe angle to crown a new GM character.

This product is so full of itself. It boggles my mind.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Corbin forgot his lines :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Vince is looking more and more like the Tommy Lee version of Two-Face and Stephanie is looking more and more like her dad back in the day.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HHH had to speak for him lmfao


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

corbin the goat heel


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The RAW script says:

*hopefully the crowd boos loads to waste more time and drag out opening segment


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Next week's show is gonna have a dead crowd, since tonight they are taping next week's show and they will burned out after this first segment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What an enervating segment.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is fucking stupid, the whole company is a fucking mess


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin continues to get a fuck-ton of air time.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Almost 20 minutes wasted, but it's still 100x better than those Bayley/Sasha segments.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Angle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

shut up renne


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Kurtis Anglais


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So something new and exciting is watching a cripple wrestle?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This segment is sure to win an Emmy. :heston


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Well.....I’m turning this off


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hurt Angle again? Should of been Brock


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck Kurt Angle


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Angle looks yolked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> *Corbin is so damn good*. Let him destroy someone tonight. Side note: what the fuck is going on right now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never thought it come to the day that someone would honestly would say this. God help us all.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Slater heel turn pls


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah, this is really different.

What was the point in any of that?


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Okay so Kurt went out crying, and got emasculated by Stephanie, and now he's the McMahon's lackey


----------



## Tibau (Dec 16, 2018)

The show has actually gotten worse tonight. Much much worse.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So how is a washed up Kurt Angle and jobber Heath Slater what the fans want ????


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Think I’m about to watch MNF


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

So no point to rush home and watch this shit?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:renee3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like this enthusiastic crowd.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This is as bad as the past few weeks, what a cringeworthy opening 20 mins, now we have to watch Angle who looks close to having a heart attack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is what it sounds like when RAW dies.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I was expecting it to be Rhyno.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Is this the Christmas Raw? If so we need Cena and Santa.

https://youtu.be/enID3UuqrTQ?t=115


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The show is so bad…….


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Such change

Much excitement

Not even doggos could love this


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never understood why the crowd chants "USA" for someone, when the person they're going against is also from "USA" lol.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

We want kenny omega!!!


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m bored


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And to mute it goes.

What a mess.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Things really got shaken up. We're back into a feud from a month ago


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I was expecting a NXT call up to face Corbin. Or something different.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well that was predictable and dissapointing, nothing new


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So they "kayfabe" admitted they wanted to do what the fans want.

Then IMMEDIATELY give Corbin a chance to win his job back after boos for 5min+. 

Fuck this company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin in the first half-hour of the show again. Incredible how much air time this dude has gotten.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Next up on our “Raw Recovery” we’re gonna have another Sasha and Bayley fan questions segment, followed by more Baron Corbin, and then a Nia Jax match and promo, then more Baron Corbin, and then Sasha Bayley and Natalya vs the Riott Squad, and then finally the huge main event, Baron Corbin vs Baron Corbin. With Baron Corbin as the special guest referee.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

So nothing it's happening?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Lunatic Grinch said:


> I was expecting a NXT call up to face Corbin. Or something different.



I though it was Lars


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

That whole segment was a waste of time. Goodbye ratings. I’m done watching, gonna watch the Saints and Panthers


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> So no point to rush home and watch this shit?


TBH take a 2-hour detour on the way back and you might catch something watchable.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well let's face it, even if he could beat Angle, it won't happen with Slater as the referee so that is listening to the fans.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God, these Nugenix cuck commercials, lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

25 minutes has passed already; still waiting on some changes :trips8


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought Cobrin would have faced Lars Sullivan. Would have made the most sense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Corbin has got great heat tonight, he's the top heel not Drew


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So the same stuff from last night...okay...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bleh


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Surely there is more things coming of this tonight.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> 25 minutes has passed already; still waiting on some changes :trips8


Nothing is changing just Mcmahon's trying to get ratings pop.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Typical WWE. Twist the truth and use it as an angle to try and carrot string the audience.

FUCK

THIS

COMPANY!

AEW can't get here soon enough...fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why does poor Corbin need another mass beat down and why is Angle stuck with the jobber brigade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How fresh and exciting. :eyeroll


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Not even 3o mins in and I'm already about ready to tap out. 

At least I get to see Gable, though.


----------



## Jason C. Doucette (Sep 5, 2016)

Damn that segment was brutal. 

The arrogance of those four.

Handicap match - where is this shit going?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok, this is kinda funny now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yeah wwe is changing, oh fuck off

same shit from last night


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Corbin in the first half-hour of the show again. Incredible how much air time this dude has gotten.


I mean he certainly seems to be working as a heel no?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They did this exact same segment last night though...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

So we're gonna do the same thing we did last night with Corbin getting a train run on him before the gangbang

What big changes Vince McMahon has brought to Raw with his appearance fpalm


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Corbin has got great heat tonight, he's the top heel not Drew


That's the only good thing to come from this story. He has generated proper heat.

Should get a push in to the title picture after this.

Oh wait, Raw doesn't have a title.:lelbrock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I mean he certainly seems to be working as a heel no?


Yes. He is disliked. Doesn't mean he has to get the most amount of air time every week, though.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"One of the fastest rising stars in the industry, Apollo Crews."

...ok Corey, lay off the sauce.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So they promise to listen to their fans and change, but yet we get a 20 minute promo and a Baron Corbin match... Yep... They sure listened to us...


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Where's Rhyno?


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Why the fuck is Apollo Crews pissed off at Baron. Didn't he lose all his matches clean ?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Corbin has got great heat tonight, he's the top heel not Drew


Ha the last thing Corbin should be is the top heel. The guy can't wrestle and put on a good match. I know you are a WWE apologist but Drew is a talent while Corbin is so much less so. They could put you in Corbin place in last few months and you would have got heat for it.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

finalnight said:


> God, these Nugenix cuck commercials, lol.


Ugh. I stopped listening to the radio because of those shitty commercials.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The only fucking thing that's changing is the channel.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm liking Gable in those trunks just a little too much....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I may have been born in Sacramento but I do not claim these yokels. fpalm


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

At least the crowd is having a blast.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This fucking sucks

They did this lastnight Vince really is Senile.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Where the hell are any heels to save the kind and fair constable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Chairs just look stupid since they haven't been able to hit the head.

Wrestlers going out their way to inflict less damage. I've enjoyed the Kendo stick far more recently.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone know what WWE fans obsession is with tables?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I missed the first parts of Raw. Can someone tell me why is Shane on Raw??


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf is with this Twitter ticker???


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hope the show fucking tanks


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Lashley and Drew just don't care about Corbin anymore. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even care, I enjoyed that :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

How you folks doing here tonight, WF?



WF Reaction: BOOOOOO!


FUCK THIS SHIT!


I HATE WWE!


WHHHHHYYYYYY!?!?


I AM EXCESSIVELY DISGRUNTLED!



So you all will be here next week? Good to know....


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well this feels like a waste of 30 plus minutes now.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

At least the crowd is alive for the first time in 2 years


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Yes. He is disliked. Doesn't mean he has to get the most amount of air time every week, though.


I mean when you only have a top heel on that gets booed and was the GM what would you expect?


artenbauer said:


> That's the only good thing to come from this story. He has generated proper heat.
> 
> Should get a push in to the title picture after this.
> 
> Oh wait, Raw doesn't have a title.:lelbrock


Lol yeah Brock needs to drop the title


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I missed the first parts of Raw. Can someone tell me why is Shane on Raw??


The McMahon's are now in charge of RAW, including Shane.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How was this crap segment different from last night's?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Does anyone know what WWE fans obsession is with tables?


I wanna know how much meth was dumped into the complimentary Pepsis distributed at the gate to get these people to make noise during this opening segment :aries2


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Does anyone know what WWE fans obsession is with tables?


They are trained seals, bring out anything that someone can crash through and this lot will cheer. Someone could go out and legit crap in the middle of the ring and these yokels will cheer it. Fickle! Fickle! Fickle!.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the ratings for this week’s episode


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> So they promise to listen to their fans and change, but yet we get a 20 minute promo and a Baron Corbin match... Yep... They sure listened to us...


The crowd is into it and they seem to be closing the storyline fully by finishing his GM rematch clause lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What a giant waste of 30 minutes this has been.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh my god I forgot about Cole forcing the bullshit on us. That motherfucker already be talking about a New Era


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Micheal Cole just said the words 'new era'.....


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Look at this corporate shilling. fpalm

This company deserves all the bad business it's about to foster in the coming year. fpalm


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"Fresh"

We saw this last night fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Lunatic Grinch said:


> The McMahon's are now in charge of RAW, including Shane.


So is he going to be on Smackdown also?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cole is the propaganda minister of WWE.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Well as long as that really was just finishing up loose ends so they can do this "new era" that's okay I guess...

I guess...

Also Kurt Angle lookin SWOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE

HGH is a hell of a drug


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Ha the last thing Corbin should be is the top heel. The guy can't wrestle and put on a good match. I know you are a WWE apologist but Drew is a talent while Corbin is so much less so. They could put you in Corbin place in last few months and you would have got heat for it.


"You don't hate WWE you're an apologist" sounds like you're making an excuse for why Corbin gets heel heat and Drew gets less. Drew has got plenty of time the last few months, he didn't execute. Who cares if Drew is the better talent on paper if it doesn't translate in the arena?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

As the Who sang, meet the new boss, same as the boss!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I guarantee I don't see one fresh face the entire night.

And no, *LARS* doesn't count as one...he's been getting shoved down my throat in previews for weeks.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

they hired :russo?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ziggler/Finn should be good unless Drew gets involved and decimates them both....cus he's a Scottish psychopath.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, this forum is so full of grumpy mofos. You lot seriously need to stop watching WWE now, it's just sad how much you moan at this point.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

I was actually rooting for Corbin lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

fresh matchups!


NEXT: Ziggler vs. Balor.

...


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I can see AJ, Charlotte and Becky all on Raw at some point tonight.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So is he going to be on Smackdown also?


The didn't address that yet. Here it is. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074835049491554305


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

It's been entirely predictable thus far.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah I'll just check out the clips later to see if anything grabs my eye.

Back to the code.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> Micheal Cole just said the words 'new era'.....


Another one of those, huh. What's that, 4 in the past 2 years now? :maisie2


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

where was the kiss my ass segment of old?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

deepelemblues said:


> Well as long as that really was just finishing up loose ends so they can do this "new era" that's okay I guess...
> 
> I guess...
> 
> ...


No. No it ISN'T ok and don't you lie to yourself and say it is. Fuck this and fuck them.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cole said that Corbin was the reason Kurt was sent on vacation. I thought Stephanie sent him on vacation?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> How you folks doing here tonight, WF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crowd clearly loved the segment and match, somehow the WWE still gets shit lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, with the Mcmahons on tv constantly from now on the chances of something actually changing are really low


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully they can have less commercial breaks in the new year, as well. The amount of them and how long they are completely take me out of the show at times.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Cena looks like a 82 year old man


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Hopefully they can have less commercial breaks in the new year, as well. The amount of them and how long they are completely take me out of the show at times.


they need to go with less breaks but just make them longer. And stop going to breaks during matches. They could easily book the show around ad breaks.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

roblewis87 said:


> I can see AJ, Charlotte and Becky all on Raw at some point tonight.


I can see why Charlotte and Becky might be on Raw tonight (to confront Rhonda), but why would AJ come to Raw tonight?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Use the hashtag #fresh on twitter


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

Vince heard you so we get


more authority! Part4533


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Crowd clearly loved the segment and match, somehow the WWE still gets shit lol


You're really gonna do this?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Can I just say that all of Renee's clothes choices look ridiculous lately.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, Cena is so proud of being given an award named after a known racist. Yikes..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe I am wrong, but a club needs to have more than one person in it. :laugh:


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

On a technical note we are supposed to find the show good because the smark crowd clearly has. Shut the complaining up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What did Charly do to her hair?!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> You're really gonna do this?


So am I lying? Did the crowd not enjoy that segment? Is this thread not full of folk upset? Arena was happy as fuck, but somehow they did something wrong. Y'all jumping the shark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm actually kinda glad that they didn't turn Dolph face. It would have been way too predictable.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Our fresh matchups tonight include Finn Balor vs Dolph Ziggler, and the same Baron Corbin match we saw last night at TLC” 

#FRESHERA


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Balor and his smiling. Always smiling. Smiles more than the Joker. It's worse than Ronda.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finn pushing his crotch out on the ropes during his entrance is one of RAW's best highlights.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I'm actually kinda glad that they didn't turn Dolph face. It would have been way too predictable.


Dolph is the best wrestler on RAW, considering he’s the modern HBK who is a known asshole, it would be a travesty to turn him face


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Passing Triangles said:


> Balor and his smiling. Always smiling. Smiles more than the Joker. It's worse than Ronda.


Balor needs to be a heel.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Tonight would be a good night for a new NXT Invasion


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Balor vs Dolph.....so fresh and awesome!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I'm actually kinda glad that they didn't turn Dolph face. It would have been way too predictable.


Thats actually surprising they didn't. I'd assume Dolph asked to stay heel, because typical WWE is he becomes a super face and best buds with Finn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MetalKiwi said:


> Tonight would be a good night for a new NXT Invasion




Thought the exact same thing when Trips came out butttt no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wouldn't mind the New Daniel Bryan kicking Balor's head in. :bryan


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> So am I lying? Did the crowd not enjoy that segment? Is this thread not full of folk upset? Arena was happy as fuck, but somehow they did something wrong. Y'all jumping the shark


I can't even with you. You're proving everything I said about you correct. OF COURSE THEY LOVED IT!!! THEY WERE MANIPULATED TO THE ENTIRE SEGMENT!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JFC that is 3 ad breaks in like 15 mins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

See. Another commercial break. Tiresome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New regime in charge. :trips8 :heston

They think their fans are idiots and may be right. :bryanlol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Balor needs to be a heel.


Every babyface sucks to be fair, we can't turn them all heel that won't solve a damn thing. They just need to get rid of making them look like fools for once, when's the last time we've had a cool babyface.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Balor needs to be a heel.


He'd still smile! The man's oblivious! :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> I can't even with you. You're proving everything I said about you correct. OF COURSE THEY LOVED IT!!! THEY WERE MANIPULATED TO THE ENTIRE SEGMENT!




This is true actually. They were manipulated into thinking Baron Corbin was the problem instead of the McMahons. And they were manipulated into thinking there was gonna be real change and something exciting. Which as we all can see, is not happening.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> I can't even with you. You're proving everything I said about you correct. OF COURSE THEY LOVED IT!!! THEY WERE MANIPULATED TO THE ENTIRE SEGMENT!


The whole fucking point of wrestling is crowd manipulation though! Now manipulating the crowd to go with show is bad in wrestling


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Beatles123 said:


> You're really gonna do this?


The only thing people do is feed that troll. Stop.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Is Vince still booking it and micro managing everything?

Cause if he is, this new era will suck as many dicks as the last couple have.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Every babyface sucks to be fair, we can't turn them all heel that won't solve a damn thing. They just need to get rid of making them look like fools for once, when's the last time we've had a cool babyface.


True but Balor is always better as a heel. His New Japan stuff as a heel was his best work IMO


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> New regime in charge. :trips8 :heston
> 
> They think their fans are idiots and may be right. :bryanlol


Their stooges are even in the thread. Be careful. :booklel


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So who won between Angle & Corbin?

I had to eat dinner


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

artenbauer said:


> Is Vince still booking it and micro managing everything?
> 
> Cause if he is, this new era will suck as many dicks as the last couple have.


We will know once wrestlers start cutting promos


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Illogical said:


> The only thing people do is feed that troll. Stop.


I know, i know. It's just insufferable is all. :taker


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So the fans in attendance daring to enjoy a segment means they're stupid and being manipulated now. What the hell :lol Yeah how fucking dare people enjoy the show they paid money to see, how awful of them  Everyone should just be miserable 24/7 like the people on this forum LOL.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Honestly the crowd tonight just proves how fickle and easily swayed they can be when a Mcmahon talks. Vince honestly prove that these fans are idiots.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> True but Balor is always better as a heel. His New Japan stuff as a heel was his best work IMO


If they booked him like they did in NXT, they would have a great superstar babyface but they made him into just another guy on the roster. I agree he's a great heel, but he's a great babyface if booked right.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well they are still kicking out of finishers on grudge matches. So much for new and fresh lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao so the big news is the McMahons are taking over? Screw that, less reason to watch now fpalm

They don't get it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Error of Monday Night RAW? :fact


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The matches aren't the problem really, it's just the storylines/characters need an overhaul. Give us that and we'd have a pretty damn good WWE product.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This match is too long.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Himiko said:


> This is true actually. They were manipulated into thinking Baron Corbin was the problem instead of the McMahons. And they were manipulated into thinking there was gonna be real change and something exciting. Which as we all can see, is not happening.


THANK YOU. This guy gets it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

looper007 said:


> If they booked him like they did in NXT, they would have a great superstar babyface but they made him into just another guy on the roster. I agree he's a great heel, but he's a great babyface if booked right.


Yeah i would be ok with that too. That is very true. I just dont see what they dont make the Balor club with Balor, Gallows and Anderson since G and A are not even doing anything.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

the_hound said:


>


 Exactly instead of sitting backstage they're going to front and centre of this message.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Nothing says "Fresh" more than a overly scripted segment of Kurt Angle and Heath Slater "just so happening" to be ready to go for that impromptu match.

Nothing says "fresh" more than having Corbin fight for his job for the second night in a row and have the same guys from the night before beat on him again (overkill).

Nothing says fresh more than them still saying "WWE Universe".

Nothing says fresh more than Dolph Ziggler vs. Finn Balor.

It all looks like the same old boring and stale RAW to me so far...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drew really needs to fuckoff. Dude doesn't even get a reaction most of the time. And I like Drew, but come on.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Enjoyed that match.

Do not enjoy Michael Cole's pronunciation of 'Glasgow kiss'.

Can't McIntyre have a word with him.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Drew McIntyre will never win the big one. He gets 0 reaction whatsoever.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> So the fans in attendance daring to enjoy a segment means they're stupid and being manipulated now. What the hell :lol Yeah how fucking dare people enjoy the show they paid money to see, how awful of them  Everyone should just be miserable 24/7 like the people on this forum LOL.


You can enjoy it all you want. But people have every right to complain if they don't enjoy it. The shows sucks for a lot of people get over it.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Slackly said:


> Nothing says "Fresh" more than a overly scripted segment of Kurt Angle and Heath Slater "just so happening" to be ready to go for that impromptu match.
> 
> Nothing says "fresh" more than having Corbin fight for his job for the second night in a row and have the same guys from the night before beat on him again (overkill).
> 
> ...


Unfortunately. I would have liked to see Vince take the reigns off and allow unscripted promos and commentary.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> So the fans in attendance daring to enjoy a segment means they're stupid and being manipulated now. What the hell :lol Yeah how fucking dare people enjoy the show they paid money to see, how awful of them  Everyone should just be miserable 24/7 like the people on this forum LOL.


Thats not what I was saying at all. Come ON...:hutz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This lip service to a better RAW is like giving a cancer patient a makeover rather than chemo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oooh somebody's gone up in the world, Dean has his own locker-room now


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh boy another Dean Ambrose in ring promo coming up? sigh


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Oh good, Dean is still a germaphobe or whatever this shit is.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Drew really needs to fuckoff. Dude doesn't even get a reaction most of the time. And I like Drew, but come on.


Everyone thought he was the next FOTC :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If the Mcmahon's are in charge of Raw now how come they didn't re-instate Slater as a wrestler again? Or did they and I missed it?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Drew really needs to fuckoff. Dude doesn't even get a reaction most of the time. And I like Drew, but come on.


He's one of the few guys that is a better face then heel, build him up as a badass. The guys a talent but once again the booking is killing him. Can these people not book talent at all.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rain said:


> Drew McIntyre will never win the big one. He gets 0 reaction whatsoever.


Del Rio and Sheamus got 0 reaction and they won the title. It's all dependant on what Vince McMahon thinks of you.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My man's coming on now, I'm just gonna enjoy it and ignore WF until it's over. I'm tired of this place dragging my mood down lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here comes Dean with Raw's main championship....


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> Showstopper said:
> 
> 
> > Drew really needs to fuckoff. Dude doesn't even get a reaction most of the time. And I like Drew, but come on.
> ...


Sheamus, Del Rio & Wade Barrett of 2010-2013 all more interesting than Drew McIntyre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time to hack of the gangrenous Seth/Dean feud and move on to greener pastures.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

New Era my fucking ass. We are still seeing the same old crap like we see every week. Good thing I didn't buy into this shit. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> This is true actually. They were manipulated into thinking Baron Corbin was the problem instead of the McMahons. And they were manipulated into thinking there was gonna be real change and something exciting. Which as we all can see, is not happening.





Illogical said:


> The only thing people do is feed that troll. Stop.





Beatles123 said:


> I know, i know. It's just insufferable is all. :taker


Y'all are so confused lol

"They tricked the crowd into blaming Corbin" :lmao :lmao. What were you expecting them to cut a shoot "hey we fucking suck" promo :lmao. They got to the crowd in the arena to cheer for 30 minutes. But they're wrong lol. You can't watch wrestling and then complain about folk trying to manipulate you. It makes 0 sense. Only online could the fans at the show being happy be terrible because "they were manipulated". Maybe they just aren't like y'all pressed to be upset. What next calling out injury angles for not being real injuries


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So guys, what did change tonight ?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> My man's coming on now, I'm just gonna enjoy it and ignore WF until it's over. I'm tired of this place dragging my mood down lol.


My dissatisfacyion isnt directed at you FWIW. :vincecry


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> If the Mcmahon's are in charge of Raw now how come they didn't re-instate Slater as a wrestler again? Or did they and I missed it?




Yeah he was reinstated as a wrestler. He was just the “special guest referee” for this match though


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Intercontinental Title now more prestigious than the WWE Title.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah i would be ok with that too. That is very true. I just dont see what they dont make the Balor club with Balor, Gallows and Anderson since G and A are not even doing anything.


That's cause they don't see Balor as a big star sadly, even though he get's great reactions and that demon gimmick is a big money thing. Building a group around someone means they see that person as a star, so they won't be doing that. It makes a ton of sense but this is WWE.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

artenbauer said:


> Oh good, Dean is still a germaphobe or whatever this shit is.


Germaphobic Bane!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Oh boy another Dean Ambrose in ring promo coming up? sigh


don't complain on here, you might offend somebody


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> So the fans in attendance daring to enjoy a segment means they're stupid and being manipulated now. What the hell [emoji38] Yeah how fucking dare people enjoy the show they paid money to see, how awful of them  Everyone should just be miserable 24/7 like the people on this forum LOL.


Fucking Beatles and himi are complaining about crowd manipulation in wrestling. Let that sink in, apparently manipulating the crowd into going with the show is now wrong [emoji23]


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> So the fans in attendance daring to enjoy a segment means they're stupid and being manipulated now. What the hell :lol Yeah how fucking dare people enjoy the show they paid money to see, how awful of them  Everyone should just be miserable 24/7 like the people on this forum LOL.


I think there are people who follow wrestling so closely that they begin to think that they know more than the actual promoters and bookers. It's all very subjective, of course. If they get their jollies being armchair bookers, that's fine. But me, I enjoy just being a fan who loves watching pro wrestling. I've been that way since I was a kid, and that's the way I will always want to approach it. I would rather be an "idiot" fan that loves wrestling than a know-it-all that complains about every little thing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doesn't the IC title have tons of nasty germs on it? :ambrose4


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Himiko said:


> Yeah he was reinstated as a wrestler. He was just the “special guest referee” for this match though


Ok thanks. I tuned in when that match was just about over.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

the_hound said:


> don't complain on here, you might offend somebody


I'm offended that you think someone would get offended. How offensive...


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> Doesn't the IC title have tons of nasty germs on it? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/izUqW0T.png" border="0" alt="" title="Ambrose" class="inlineimg" />


Paige didn’t hold that title


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

i'm back to see if hour 2 is any better than the first 20 mins.

I'm guessing one of the dudes in masks is Rollins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

looper007 said:


> That's cause they don't see Balor as a big star sadly, even though he get's great reactions and that demon gimmick is a big money thing. Building a group around someone means they see that person as a star, so they won't be doing that. It makes a ton of sense but this is WWE.


And that is why Vince needs to go. HHH knows he is a star that is why Balor was so great in NXT.

They need to move Balor and Gallows and Anderson to SD. Hell you could even add AJ to the Balor club too

Face Balor vs the new Daniel Bryan could be a huge WM match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This music sucks

also Rollins is in one of them masks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

HUGE reaction for Dean!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Ambrose steal Cesaro's old siren?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Also, manipulating audiences is pretty much the very foundation of pro wrestling and it's origins.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

No mask for Dean?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> I'm offended that you think someone would get offended. How offensive...




I’M offended that you’re offended that the_hound thinks someone would get offended!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Here comes Bootleg Bryan. :bryanlol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I wish they'd ship Dean to SD just so we wouldnt get the "Hey Renee whats wrong with Dean? Hey Renee Hey Renee"


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The more things change the more they stay the same. Yeah no shit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Renee is confirming that Dean got the A last night.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rollins is definitely one of those gas mask guys.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

If there's one thing that should happen, it's Ambrose beating the shit out of Corey Graves for constantly badgering his wife during commentary.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I like the Siren for Dean, but it doesn’t go with that music at all. They should give him a different less babyface sounding theme song


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder who Dean's bodyguards are


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Dean's theme needed so much fixing to begin with, and now they've added this siren that doesn't even go with it. Yay.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I like the siren in his theme song now. It's good.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Is it me that its Undisputed Era behind these mask men... or seth is one of them afterall haha


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> And that is why Vince needs to go. HHH knows he is a star that is why Balor was so great in NXT.
> 
> They need to move Balor and Gallows and Anderson to SD.
> 
> Face Balor vs the new Daniel Bryan could be a huge WM match


He still books Smackdown too though, it's amazing to me that Vince doesn't see big money in Balor. Anytime you think he's about to get that big push, he get's 50/50 booking. Gallows and Anderson are on SD but they do nothing with them.

If Balor was treated like a top star then that match at WM would be awesome. But alas he ain't so it be a good throwaway PPV match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Black Cobra said:


> Rollins is definitely one of those gas mask guys.




100 percent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Fucking Beatles and himi are complaining about crowd manipulation in wrestling. Let that sink in, apparently manipulating the crowd into going with the show is now wrong [emoji23]


Oh now you're gonna try and laugh at me? If you got a sucking problem with me shoot me a DM. This product funking sucks and your assessment of the complaints by I and others are incorrect. I take back nothing I said. The crowd is not an indicator of a thing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh maybe they let Dean cut his own promo tonight, its a good promo so far Not that cheesy BS they usually make him say. This was classic NEXT Dean Ambrose.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Seth is under that mask isn't he lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What A Maneuver said:


> Dean's theme needed so much fixing to begin with, and now they've added this siren that doesn't even go with it. Yay.


Maybe they should drop the music and just stick with the siren.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

So who wrote this one?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

looper007 said:


> He still books Smackdown too though, it's amazing to me that Vince doesn't see big money in Balor. Anytime you think he's about to get that big push, he get's 50/50 booking. Gallows and Anderson are on SD but they do nothing with them.
> 
> If Balor was treated like a top star then that match at WM would be awesome. But alas he ain't so it be a good throwaway PPV match.


LOL completely forgot they were on SD because I can't remember the last time I saw them in a match


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh maybe they let Dean cut his own promo tonight, its a good promo so far Not that cheesy BS they usually make him say. This was classic NEXT Dean Ambrose.


Crowd couldn't give a shit about it though so lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Jazminator said:


> I think there are people who follow wrestling so closely that they begin to think that they know more than the actual promoters and bookers. It's all very subjective, of course. If they get their jollies being armchair bookers, that's fine. But me, I enjoy just being a fan who loves watching pro wrestling. I've been that way since I was a kid, and that's the way I will always want to approach it. I would rather be an "idiot" fan that loves wrestling than a know-it-all that complains about every little thing.


You're making a lot of black and white statements there


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Seth is looking like a huge bitch right now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tyler Breeze back on RAW.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Breeze doin a friendly Monday Night job. NEW ERA BABYYY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tyler Breeze.

:trips8


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH Tyler Breeze back with his old gimmick. He is such a great mid-carder it's sad they waste him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Tyler Breeze, ROFL.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so thats the nxt call ups hhh was talking about


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rollins is one of the goons on the outside. He about to cost Ambrose the IC Title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol Breeze had a hero's welcome in NXT last week and now he comes a dead silence, it's like night and day


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Tyler Breeze just so happened to be ready huh? lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How much do you want to bet that guy in the mask and black is Seth Rollins?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

vanilla midget galore tonight.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Fresh matchups guys, fresh matchups


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyler Breeze should have won the IC Championship years ago, hopefully he doesn't get squashed and it's an actual competitive match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I forgot about Breeze. They must really not care about him, eh.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose is the very definition of average. There is nothing special about him, but hey he gets to bone Renee Young, so there is that.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

This whole feud has been massively disappointing. Dean heel turn has been meh and Rollins doesn't come off as a badass face. Amazing so much potential but after last nights mess of a match, it's going to be tough to turn this around.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was a nice promo from Dean, crowd is ass unfortunately.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I miss the Fashion Police tho. :mj2


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

If they stick the IC belt on Tyler Breeze here I'm willing to give the 'new era' the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Have that gasmasked Seth cost Dean the title. Go on I double dare them.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> How much do you want to bet that guy in the mask and black is Seth Rollins?


Sounds very WWE.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

"New faces."


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Switchblade Club said:


> Crowd couldn't give a shit about it though so lol


but it would be a good sign they are being allowed to make their own promos now


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> Oh now you're gonna try and laugh at me? If you got a sucking problem with me shoot me a DM. This product funking sucks and your assessment of the complaints by I and others are incorrect. I take back nothing I said. The crowd is not an indicator of a thing.


Listen I totally get not personally enjoying a segment even if it went over well. But the notion that a segment that the crowd cheered for, for 30 minutes was objectively bad. Or that somehow Corbin getting heat via crowd manipulation is wrong is laughable. It's just as laughable as folk that legitimately get upset the Elite know how to play to their demographic.

Even with the them saying they're going fresh, new you guys are in charge. You had to know they weren't literally going 100% new on this show right here tonight. Whether they're serious or not, that's something that takes time regardless. What were you expecting for them to vacate all titles, do a super star shake up, bring up NXT talent, and do some heel/face turns? Come on be realistic.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> That was a nice promo from Dean, crowd is ass unfortunately.


But they were so hyped for the exact same thing they saw last night!! The New Era is great, stop complaining! :vince


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't understand how you guys say stuff like "Oh and he just happened to be out behind the curtain to come out when there is an open challenge, it's so scripted" Were you expecting that the big change would be that wrestling would no longer be scripted???


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> That was a nice promo from Dean, crowd is ass unfortunately.


They gave the crowd more than half an hour of promo in the first hour….


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

artenbauer said:


> If they stick the IC belt on Tyler Breeze here I'm willing to give the 'new era' the benefit of the doubt.


If it's given decent time and Breeze gives him a good match and falls just short but makes him look good I'd still be ok with that.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Supostcity said:


> I don't understand how you guys say stuff like "Oh and he just happened to be out behind the curtain to come out when there is an open challenge, it's so scripted" Were you expecting that the big change would be that wrestling would no longer be scripted???


Oh no doubt, BUT it would be nice if it took a minute or 2 of Dean saying "Come on someone back there must want a shot, come on out" and THEN he comes out. My gripe is that they always come out so damn fast.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

How many GMs are going to take the blame for Lousy Creative and Lousy McMahon "ideas" before the "WWE Universe" realizes who is really at fault? It's been this way for 17+ years now..you would think even the slowest dog would have finished THAT race by now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How are fans not pissed off by this?

The big change they played up all week is these egotistical ass holes are going to take up more tv time and get themselves over instead of the stars.

This is the last thing the shows needed...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Breeze. End Ambrose's reign of terror. :ambrose4


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Have that gasmasked Seth cost Dean the title. Go on I double dare them.


That would be a rare surprise and something that would show they are atleast entertaining new ideas that the fans could get behind. Breeze deserves a good title he is a great performer. Plus it would give their new era crap some credibility to work off of going forward.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

C'mon Tyler!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Just stop with those Fucking holds….


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

ahahhhah!!


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Well that was shit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Decent match (Well not really, but certainly better than the Ambrose/Rollins match last night. Which isn't saying much).


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Why is Renee saying "Dean Ambrose" ? She's his wife ffs


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

called it lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Listen I totally get not personally enjoying a segment even if it went over well. But the notion that a segment that the crowd cheered for, for 30 minutes was objectively bad. Or that somehow Corbin getting heat via crowd manipulation is wrong is laughable. It's just as laughable as folk that legitimately get upset the Elite know how to play to their demographic.
> 
> Even with the them saying they're going fresh, new you guys are in charge. You had to know they weren't literally going 100% new on this show right here tonight. Whether they're serious or not, that's something that takes time regardless. What were you expecting for them to vacate all titles, do a super star shake up, bring up NXT talent, and do some heel/face turns? Come on be realistic.


What? So you mean they brought in ALL THE MCMAHONS, cut a promo about how they haven't been listening, promise something different and proceed to do the exact same thing they did on the PPV, and we're supposed to give them time? This is the same company that fucks up every angle they've ever done since Jericho/HBK in 2008.

Oh, but it's okay. Tyler breeze is gonna job on live TV instead of house shows. Thats different! :no


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

I thought Seth may cost Ambrose the title by hiding under a gas mask but I doubt against Tyler Breeze that will happen maybe within a few weeks


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Once AGAIN, fuck Sky Sports and it’s chopping and changing of what channel the live WWE broadcasts are on. AGAIN, series link misses an episode, and this time, it was shifted to a channel that doesn’t even show up when you select “Sports” in Sky’s listings ... and the channel is over 400 spaces away from the rest of the Sports.

I’ve got it set to record the UK 3 hour version this evening, but still. It’s fucking annoying that they do this shit so often.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good pop. Not sure what the point of the match was, though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Predictable.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Rollins wearing a gas mask and tactical gear?

SETH HAS REALLY SECRETLY JOINED BANE AMBROSE

DON'T BELIEVE THIS IT'S A CLEVER RUSE


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

super rollins takes out all the heels.. bullschitt!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Himiko said:


> I’M offended that you’re offended that the_hound thinks someone would get offended!


I'm offended by how you're offended because I'm offended. I'm offended by anyone that reads this comment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beating the hell out of...Throwing soft af punches. :bryanlol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

One plus of that though is at least we got a new match-up. I don't know the last time Ambrose/Breeze happened. For whatever it's worth.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, Seth is mad that Dean beat him clean


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Supostcity said:


> I don't understand how you guys say stuff like "Oh and he just happened to be out behind the curtain to come out when there is an open challenge, it's so scripted" Were you expecting that the big change would be that wrestling would no longer be scripted???


No, I was expecting a change period.

Actually, no. I wasn't. So far I've been correct about it too.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I cannot believe I am seeing the things happening tonight on Raw which have definitely never happened on Raw or any WWE show before. What a new era!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that was MUCH better than last night. Dean's promo was great, the match was good with a new face getting a shot and then Seth jumping Dean.

I also knew that the feud wasn't over. Hopefully when Seth gets his rematch, they do a proper stipulation match like Last Man Standing or I Quit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So the shake up is just new people with the same shit booking? Yeah, haven’t been through that before....


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

'What does the new era mean?'

'Lots of new faces'


What? The rosters are stacked with poorly booked talent.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

B TEAM AND LUCHA HOUSE PARTY???? THIS SHOW HAS BIG THINGS IN STORE!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Vince didn't have the balls to own up to his shitty ideas and booking, instead had to use Corbin as a scapegoat. And i bet half those fickle sheep out there actually believed Corbin was responsible.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They used the "opportunity" word a lot on Smackdown. I guess they are now bringing it to Raw.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

by the way, why does Graves always go at Renee like he's mad that he and Dean are married? It's as if she's pretending they aren't married or something and he is upset about it but she isn't though. It really strikes me as weird when he says things like "Oh I bet there was a big celebration" in an angry tone.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This show deserves record low ratings. I hope the McMahons are all on the lowest rating Raw of all time.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Those faces look constipated.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was really hoping they'd get the rematch out of the way tonight. Not sure what the point of continuing is. First time Seth got the better of Dean in this feud, too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking Lacey Evans getting called up :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Heavy Machinery on the main roster :no


----------



## EC3$$ (Apr 9, 2018)

EC3 when?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> How many GMs are going to take the blame for Lousy Creative and Lousy McMahon "ideas" before the "WWE Universe" realizes who is really at fault? It's been this way for 17+ years now..you would think even the slowest dog would have finished THAT race by now.


This is when you have to step out of being a hardcore fan. Not every fan is like us reading dirt sheets, seeing what folk are like backstage, and who runs what. If they got the crowd to react appropriately isn't that all that matters? When you're at the point of criticizing folk for reacting appropriately, you're probably too far behind the curtain.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Lol the commissioner of Smackdown booking RAW matches.

Fuck that shit


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well i think i'm going to play Holdfast Nations At War, because this show is awful


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Cool so they just spoiled all the potential surprise call-ups. I'll be back for hour three, just incase.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are calling up a bunch of jobbers lol

If they really want to make an impact called up Jonny Wrestling, Ciampa, and the undisputed era.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> One plus of that though is at least we got a new match-up. I don't know the last time Ambrose/Breeze happened. For whatever it's worth.


Breeze's first main roster match was against Dean actually haha, back in 2015. I don't think they've faced each other since then.


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

Lacey Evans fucking yes!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lacey Evans & EC3!!!!!!!!!!! On their way to the main roster!!!!!!!!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

They just had to add Lucha House Party.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Fucking Lacey Evans getting called up :lmao


No shit? Wow, she didn't have to do much. Now she can munch mat while Vince watches.

She's hot asf though, so that's a plus.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> This show deserves record low ratings. I hope the McMahons are all on the lowest rating Raw of all time.


"But the crowd Loves it. Don't be selfish and think you are a booker. Enjoy the show you are given and don't ruin it for me"

WWE apologists will be hitting you with that soon.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> I'm offended by how you're offended because I'm offended. I'm offended by anyone that reads this comment.


You offended me with your offended behavior. ...geez, I was going to do more but I'm too damned sleepy watching this schlock masquerading as entertainment.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Supostcity said:


> by the way, why does Graves always go at Renee like he's mad that he and Dean are married? It's as if she's pretending they aren't married or something and he is upset about it but she isn't though. It really strikes me as weird when he says things like "Oh I bet there was a big celebration" in an angry tone.




I think he wants to be seen as “the guy who says things he shouldn’t be saying that other people are thinking” so that everyone’s like “ooooohhhh Corey is going there!!!!!”


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lacey Evans? What the fuck? :lol I'm starting to lose hope of Dakota Kai getting called up, cos it's not like she's getting used well in NXT. People who have been there less time than her are going before her at this point.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> So they are calling up a bunch of jobbers lol
> 
> If they really want to make an impact called up Jonny Wrestling, Ciampa, and the undisputed era.


Absolutely not. They must stay on NXT until they grow old and die.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Definitely think Lars and Lacey will be Vince's wet dreams. EC3 and Nikki Cross will be good mid carders at best. The tag team are screwed. Definitely think Lacey will be booked as a superstar face by Vince cause of her Marine background, expect the Alexa type booking coming her way.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD

NXT CALL UPS THAT WE ALL KNEW WERE COMING.


Zzzz...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Lol the commissioner of Smackdown booking RAW matches.
> 
> Fuck that shit


Maybe he will sabotage Raw in the end? After all he is still on Smackdown and they are supposedly in competition with Raw.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE continuing to put more and more newspaper over the shit on the floor instead of cleaning it up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why'd they include Lars with those other new faces? We've known Lars is coming for weeks, and Nikki Cross already made her debut on SDL like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Ladies and gentleman E.. C.. 3..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Lacey Evans? What the fuck? :lol I'm starting to lose hope of Dakota Kai getting called up, cos it's not like she's getting used well in NXT. People who have been there less time than her are going before her at this point.


That happens all the time. Where people who should be called up stay in NXT too long but I guess that is good since they cant be ruined on the main roster yet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lacey Evans doth stir my loins. :curry2


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Supostcity said:


> by the way, why does Graves always go at Renee like he's mad that he and Dean are married? It's as if she's pretending they aren't married or something and he is upset about it but she isn't though. It really strikes me as weird when he says things like "Oh I bet there was a big celebration" in an angry tone.


At TLC, they mentioned that Graves and Rollins are good friends who go way back. So maybe Graves is siding with Rollins in this instance and, as a result, takes digs at Renee. Also, I suspect all the questioning toward Renee is going to lead into something bigger.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So much for change. This has been a god awful show.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't have a clue who is going to win the Rumble. It seems everybody sucks.

Just have Lars debut and win the damn thing lol.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>




What freaky looking faces! What is with EC3’s nose? That nose should debut by itself on a different brand


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> What? So you mean they brought in ALL THE MCMAHONS, cut a promo about how they haven't been listening, promise something different and proceed to do the exact same thing they did on the PPV, and we're supposed to give them time? This is the same company that fucks up every angle they've ever done since Jericho/HBK in 2008.
> 
> Oh, but it's okay. Tyler breeze is gonna job on live TV instead of house shows. Thats different! :no


Okay so question if you feel they've fucked every angle done since Jericho/HBK in 2008, yet you're still here watching who's to blame, you or them? You won't give them time, yet 10 years later you're still hear to be disappointed. At some point it's no longer them, its on you. You know the whole "fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me". If you've stuck through 10 years of fucking up, it's hilarious you're acting like waiting a few more months is too much to ask all of a sudden.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

New faces doesn't mean much when most of the roster between all the shows are boring as fuck. 

Give me twenty good men from the Attitude Era over the eighty or whatever number they're at these days between Raw/Smackdown/205/NXT.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

None of the NXT lot coming up were doing much on NXT, they werent the main focus of the show. Always thought EC3 should have headed straight to the main roster then heading to NXT, also Chelsea Green is another I think could do with moving up instead of wasting her on NXT where she probably do nothing.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Weren't Heavy Machinery *just about* to get a title shot against UE? And they're calling them up already?

They're screwed. Tag div is limbo.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Don’t watch NXT but after that promo Lacey will be a champion within 3 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No one wants to see this "freak" as champion. :tripsscust


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So... the shakeup is telling the viewer that we’re in control?

:lol :lol :lol fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heavy Machinery looks DOA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lars Sullivan is just Gene Snitsky 2.0


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't wait for the clique reunion, Hogan leg dropping the entire roster to win all belts brother, plus the returns from the dead of Piper, Dusty, and Bearer! 

Vince then reintroduces Bret Hart as technical consultant, before laughing and shouting he screwed Bret again, pulling a lever that spills out Owen's dug up bones from the ceiling.

More dancing black wrestlers too, there isn't enough - because: "That's all those people do isn't it?" :vince


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Himiko said:


> I’M offended that you’re offended that the_hound thinks someone would get offended!





Shadowcran said:


> You offended me with your offended behavior. ...geez, I was going to do more but I'm too damned sleepy watching this schlock masquerading as entertainment.


I'm offended that you won't try and offend me even more. No, I'm more offended now. You are way too offensive for your lack of trying


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nikki Fucking Cross! YES!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki Cross. :lol Maybe she can get called up and job to Becky for no reason whatsoever again. :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Supostcity said:


> he's mad that he and Dean are married?


Whaaa?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


Upcoming flops, all of them.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh my God it's Snitsky!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lacey about to show Nia how to deliver a real knockout punch!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



This depresses me outside of Nikki and EC3 meh.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I do love Lacey Evans’ theme song


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Himiko said:


> I think he wants to be seen as “the guy who says things he shouldn’t be saying that other people are thinking” so that everyone’s like “ooooohhhh Corey is going there!!!!!”


Yeah I get he is supposed to be the announcer that we all relate to like yeah Graves breaks kayfabe. I was more talking about how he seems angry like she is pretending they aren't married... but she is admitting it! lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE TOP ONE PERCENT


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nikki Cross isn't on Smackdow already? She wrestled Beck on Smackdown a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh. These two are awful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sure, it's not like they have dozens of talented people already being misused on the main roster right? Let's bring some more


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

More Wow Transformation 

Husky Harris to Bray Wyatt or Derrick Bateman to EC3 ?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Those Heavy Machinery dudes have zero chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm watching this ***** for Charlotte and Becky.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

EC3's clip started off like a gay porn solo vid....i loved it!


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Bobby Lashley on my TV.

Might be time for bed.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'd say Lars and Lacey will be hitting RAW. The others will be hitting Smackdown.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why did Lio Rush steal his Dad's suit?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Almighty gracing up with his presence. Everyone appreciate!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Glad EC3 is out of NXT at least. His style is a better fit for the main roster to be honest.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Okay so question if you feel they've fucked every angle done since Jericho/HBK in 2008, yet you're still here watching who's to blame, you or them? You won't give them time, yet 10 years later you're still hear to be disappointed. At some point it's no longer them, its on you. You know the whole "fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me". If you've stuck through 10 years of fucking up, it's hilarious you're acting like waiting a few more months is too much to ask all of a sudden.


THATS WHERE YOU'RE WRONG, buddy! :lmao I quit watching years ago on a regular basis. Im literally only tuning in every blue moon to keep tabs on what they do whilst I pay most of my attention to other things. Sorry to burst your narrative.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am actually looking forward to seeing EC3 on the main roster (weather it be SD or Raw). I like him.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Crowd is dead already, lmfao. That new era though.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Jazminator said:


> At TLC, they mentioned that Graves and Rollins are good friends who go way back. So maybe Graves is siding with Rollins in this instance and, as a result, takes digs at Renee. Also, I suspect all the questioning toward Renee is going to lead into something bigger.


Oh yes good point, you could tell they were coached to bring up Rollins and he being good friends by how awkward the conversation was so yes it must lead to some kind of story line angle


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

6 damn years on NXT and they still won't call up that jobber of all jobbers Aliyah.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Lars Sullivan is just Gene Snitsky 2.0


Lars is already a better in ring worker than Snitsky ever was.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was just typing that at least Lashley isn't showing us his ass this time, then just as I did... they went into the posing fpalm


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Are the NXT call up all coming to Raw or it's for Raw and SDL ?


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> NXT CALL UPS THAT WE ALL KNEW WERE COMING.
> 
> ...


nxt gets 50k to 70k viewers a show on the network. The average person wont know who they are since wwe hasnt done a transition or video packages about bringing them in.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bobby Lashley is like the biggest waste of money ever.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Ugh. These two are awful.


Lashley has always been super boring. Now he's annoying.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

They are keeping the bigger names back to post wrestlemania then, this is just the other talent where the storylines aren't revolving around them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexander_G said:


> 6 damn years on NXT and they still won't call up that jobber of all jobbers Aliyah.


Wait has she really been in NXT for 6 years? :sodone she's hot and all but just lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Rene high? Sometimes she really does sound it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This slapping his ass shit is absurd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

From behind!! What a weasel


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Sure, it's not like they have dozens of talented people already being misused on the main roster right? Let's bring some more


Lars will be the only one getting a mega push anyway at best. Lacey has the look Vince loves and her Marine Background, so she could go either way. The other's are going to be higher mid card to lower mid card talent to jobbers at best. EC3 might do well cause of his look. So they won't make a massive difference just more bodies to add to touring scheduling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Renee totally wants to get BLACKED :curry2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lashley might be the most unbearable person on the roster now and it saddens me considering I was fan when he was killing it in TNA.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Solid first 1.5 hours imho. Also this is the most of any RAW/SDL I’ve seen in about 4 years


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

If they don't bring SAnity to RAW with Nikki they'll continue to flounder. She was their motor.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Scenes like this make me embarrassed to watch wrestling.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

THIS IS AN ALL NEW AND IMPROVED SHOW EVERYONE!


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Is Lars a crossover between Braun Strowman and Baron Corbin then?

I still think they need to book existing talent better rather than bloat the roster even more so.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best segment of all time.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

'What is this, the Arnold?'

No it isn't Renee, cause Lashley would be laughed off stage in that state. He needs to stop with the bodybuilding crap.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Raw still catering to the 6yr old kids


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its the lucha botch party


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> Are the NXT call up all coming to Raw or it's for Raw and SDL ?


Hopefully Raw, keep all those jobbers off SD


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Wait has she really been in NXT for 6 years? :sodone she's hot and all but just lol


She was in the same PC class as Sasha and Bayley, there was a pic of her with them all in the gray shirts I need to go find it again though. She's been in NXT it seems like forever. She sucks so bad though they won't bump her up.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I think part of this being a good show is that we’re half way in and we haven’t seen a single women’s segment.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Those Heavy Machinery dudes have zero chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good because they are absolutely shite.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Is Rene high? Sometimes she really does sound it.


I'd be as blasted as I could if I had to listen to Vince in my ears for 3 hours.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They can't seriously just think calling up a bunch of midcarders from NXT is gonna shake things up and make the show so much better. First off put some new guys in the main event and get that fucking belt off Lesnar. Then start booking your tag division like you give a damn, stop jobbing out the wrestlers with talent like The Revival. Also stop letting Nia Jax, Natalya, Bayley, and generally most of the women speak. Take Lucha House Party off Raw, stop with awkward cringey women segments like that Q&A, separate Bayley and Sasha and let Sasha get back to being a singles wrestler.

Do those few things and it would greatly improve the show for me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Wait has she really been in NXT for 6 years? :sodone she's hot and all but just lol


More like 4 years, she was in the same class with the IIconics. On the other hand, that guy Dawkins from the Street Profits, that guy has been there since before the PC opened lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Is Lars a crossover between Braun Strowman and Baron Corbin then?
> 
> I still think they need to book existing talent better rather than bloat the roster even more so.


More like Gene Snitsky and Baron Corbin.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Renee totally wants to get BLACKED :curry2


You can't say that and then use a pic of the whitest black dude in the NBA.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Black Cobra said:


> Glad EC3 is out of NXT at least. His style is a better fit for the main roster to be honest.


True, I think Lars, Lacey and EC3 will be more suited for main roster. Surprised they didn't bring Chelsea Green up, does she need NXT really.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Praying to every god of every religion that The Revival win this title opportunity.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> I'm watching this ***** for Charlotte and Becky.


Shout if they show up!


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

It will be interesting to see what kind of reaction the house party gets after Seth "shoot" buried them as a problem and a part of the change that needs to happen


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> More like 4 years, she was in the same class with the IIconics


She was there before the duo. She was jobbing to Emma and Dana back in the day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lucha House still on Raw.

:lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> She was in the same PC class as Sasha and Bayley, there was a pic of her with them all in the gray shirts I need to go find it again though. She's been in NXT it seems like forever. She sucks so bad though they won't bump her up.


Damn, they got to cut her loose or just send her up to be a jobber at best. But saying that she's someone who'd probably end up been a multi time champ lol.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> EC3's clip started off like a gay porn solo vid....i loved it!




And it was TOTALLY working for me, until the camera zoomed into about a tenth of an inch from his face and he gave that goofy smile


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is Sami back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sami Zayn (and Owens for that matter) both need to be on SD.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> More like Gene Snitsky and Baron Corbin.


oh great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami video package. Is he finally actually coming back?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Sami, god yes...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> THATS WHERE YOU'RE WRONG, buddy! :lmao I quit watching years ago on a regular basis. Im literally only tuning in every blue moon to keep tabs on what they do whilst I pay most of my attention to other things. Sorry to burst your narrative.


My narrative :lmao. See the thing is folk like play this game of "nah I don't watch, I just constantly know what's going on and discuss it daily". Not buying it no need to lie to me, when folk are actually done with something they're done. It's like saying "I'm over my ex, I just check their social media pages daily to know what's going on with them, but I don't care."


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People popped more for Sami returning than for any of the call ups, good


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!! SAMI ZAYN is COMING BACK soon!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Give that man a championship run!

#JUSTICEFORSAMIZAYN


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

A Sami Zayn video package! Now that uplifted my vibes of this show some. Can't wait for him to return.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

In before Maverick costs AoP another match and gets slapped around for it....

They were sucking BEFORE he took over. There was a Loooong period of time between Ellering and Maverick where they did jack shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

No more Lucha House rules...finally.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RIP Lucha house rules [emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

What kind of a person do you have to be to go to a wrestling show, stick your hands in the air and chant 'LU....CHA'


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If they wanna show they're truly listening and changing things Revival has to win this, these guys have been treated like utter shit and jobbed out for like 2 months now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Seth" and "Rollins" trending on Twitter...seperately...

:lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If The Revival aren’t booked over here, then you know it’s just the same ole’ shit...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:zayn2 is coming back brehs and wens2 will follow behind him. Raw is about to get good again on the mic department. :banderas


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

All these teams suck absolutely 0 fucking starpower.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YAY Sami coming back. I've missed him :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW'S tag division. :heston


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> People popped more for Sami returning than for any of the call ups, good


according to reddit, people in the crowd never got the video


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BThSantaClauseSlayer said:


> :zayn2 is coming back brehs and wens2 will follow behind him. Raw is about to get good again on the mic department. :banderas


I want Owens and Sami traded to SD for Rey and Orton.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Give that man a championship run!
> 
> #JUSTICEFORSAMIZAYN


God not that Geek !!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> My narrative :lmao. See the thing is folk like play this game of "nah I don't watch, I just constantly know what's going on and discuss it daily". Not buying it no need to lie to me, when folk are actually done with something they're done. It's like saying "I'm over my ex, I just check their social media pages daily to know what's going on with them, but I don't care."


you're calling me a liar? 

WOW. You're full of it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw needs Sami and KO back big time. They barely have enough talent to fillout a 3 hour show. They'll be very welcome additions.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't begin to describe how much i can't stand Kalisto, he's like a low rent Rey Mysterio with zero charisma or mic skills and ugly ass attires.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So was Corbin to blame for the Lucha House Party matches then? Odd considering they're faces and he hated all the faces :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This match will prove if they've been listening or not, The Revival better win this.

However Lucha House Party will win because idiotic crowds like Sacramento like to chant "Lucha, Lucha, Lucha".


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm looking forward to having Sami Zayn back.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> This match will prove if they've been listening or not, The Revival better win this.
> 
> However Lucha House Party will win because idiotic crowds like Sacramento like to chant "Lucha, Lucha, Lucha".


Here is how the Revival should win.

One of them gets tagged in the match, and the other partner tags himself in off their opponent, then one of them pins the other for a win.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> God not that Geek !!!




I think he’s great. A master in the ring and a great talker, loads of charisma and personality too [emoji1744]*[emoji3601]


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins right behind Dean without him knowing it backstage:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> She was there before the duo. She was jobbing to Emma and Dana back in the day.


Class of April 2015










https://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/wwe-performance-center-welcomes-new-class-of-recruits


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're so weirdly proud of that big head shit lol, like bruh the 90s want their cheats back


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Make Sami a face and send him to Smackdown to face :bryan


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

artenbauer said:


> What kind of a person do you have to be to go to a wrestling show, stick your hands in the air and chant 'LU....CHA'


lol so true! Wait... the fact that I'm sitting at home yelling it isn't as bad right???


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lucky Horse Pity going to win this one?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HAHAHA, why do they have giant heads in that WWE2K19 commercial??


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Should have called Gargano up, he could easily be one of their next big stars if booked correctly. All these NXT call ups except for EC3 aren't really gonna go anywhere or do anything.

Gargano could be their next Daniel Bryan, he would have been a game changer.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Someone let me know when Nash returns to bury the roster for being too small and drawing nothing. I mean, before his quads explode.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Plus, maybe SD should try booking Almas well for once before acquiring new talent.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Buster Baxter said:


> All these teams suck absolutely 0 fucking starpower.



Truth.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What’s that big ass pink thing the one Lucha man is playing with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Chris22 said:


> Lacey about to show Nia how to deliver a real knockout punch!












She should be managed by Sgt. Slaughter.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright_Mate said:


> This match will prove if they've been listening or not, The Revival better win this.
> 
> However Lucha House Party will win because idiotic crowds like Sacramento like to chant "Lucha, Lucha, Lucha".


They chant it because it's only a 2 syllable small word. Chanting "Revival" would give them headaches


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

They are only brave enough to do this 4 way tag team match because they know Braun isn't there to destroy them


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Did the crowd die? Did Vince and Cohorts finally commit mass brainslaughter?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda will most likely be on within fifteen minutes.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

looper007 said:


> True, I think Lars, Lacey and EC3 will be more suited for main roster. Surprised they didn't bring Chelsea Green up, does she need NXT really.


There's a lot of talent that they bring in that don't need it but they're really stingy with who they'll let bypass NXT. The only one I can see them letting go straight to the main roster if/when he signs with them is Kenny Omega.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

B team needs to get their momentum back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The B Team still being a thing.

:monkey

Revival finally win a damn match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Revival wins :mark


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> you're calling me a liar?
> 
> WOW. You're full of it.


Nah you're full of it. Again why would you check in on a product you say you don't like? Do you periodically go to resteraunts you know you don't like? Do you periodically buy video games in series you know you don't like? I just don't get wrestling fans that feel they have to tune in to the WWE, when they know they don't enjoy it. There's are so many other promotions, so many good wrestlers outside of WWE. Why bother watching and being informed something you feel has been dropping the ball for a decade? At some point it's your own fault.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YES! there you go! first sign of change, now just let them win the fucking titles.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I’ll take that win at least.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't get why people like the Revival so much. I find them kinda boring.

Then again, I don't like any of the teams in this match that much lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SAY YEAH! :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wait a goddamn minute the revival won?!

WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OOOMMGG!!!! The Revival actually won!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Get in!

Shame the idiots of Sacramento don't care.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> wait a goddamn minute the revival won?!
> 
> WHAT IS GOING ON


Maybe they're out the "you're injury prone" dog house.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Revival have been buried, dug back up and buried again about 30 times this year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

END HIM, SETH. END HIM.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, they're having Seth acknowledge the crowd reaction from last night O_O


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tonight ain’t Corbins night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. That was a good shot.

:lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin having a bad night. :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth threatening to kill Dean. :lol


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

How can there be many or even any spots for these callups?


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Corbin is having a shitty night.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Do you periodically go to resteraunts you know you don't like? Do you periodically buy video games in series you know you don't like


I have no dog in this tedious argument between you and others but comparing wrestling to a restaurant is just ridiculous.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This promo was just as cringey the second time!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"an iconic moment"....yeah back to mute it goes.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

yeahbaby! said:


> How can there be many or even any spots for these callups?


there's room with vince's formula of call a dude up and have him appear on 2 straight shows then he appears 2 more times in the next 3 months


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I don't get why people like the Revival so much. I find them kinda boring.
> 
> Then again, I don't like any of the teams in this match that much lol.


Same


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is it just me or hearing Vince almost cry when saying the WWE tag line, make me think that HHH, Steph and Shane are forcing him to retire ha ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Iconic moment. 4 geeks who have failed the company miserably from a creative standpoint for years now, the 4 of them standing in the ring together, was 'iconic.'

:lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

WWE is pissing on my leg but telling me it's raining...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I don't get why people like the Revival so much. I find them kinda boring.
> 
> Then again, I don't like any of the teams in this match that much lol.


They're one of the best tag teams in the company, they got so much buzz in NXT The Young Bucks one of the most popular tag team in all of wrestling over in NJPW pretty much started a gimmick where they wanted to have a match with them.

They're like a modern day Arn Anderson and Tully Blanchard, just a great oldschool tag team with crisp in ring work.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

How come we needed a recap of that? Literally NOTHING happened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Black Cobra said:


> There's a lot of talent that they bring in that don't need it but they're really stingy with who they'll let bypass NXT. The only one I can see them letting go straight to the main roster if/when he signs with them is Kenny Omega.


Also the Young Bucks I think. Omega has to go straight up, he will make WWE a ton of money. Aside from that, no one else I could see bypassing NXT. I just think anyone with TV experience on TNA/Impact and were main eventers or higher mid carders don't need time in NXT. Even guys on ROH TV don't need years in NXT a few months at best and then throw them up to the main roster.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Vinny Mac needs to get back on the roids.

He looks like an absolute shell of his former self.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Iconic moment. :bullshit


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Iconic moment. 4 geeks who have failed the company miserably from a creative standpoint for years now, the 4 of them standing in the ring together, was 'iconic.'
> 
> :lol


Probably just a typo in the script that everyone missed.

What they meant to say was that it was "ironic".


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Iconic moment. 4 geeks who have failed the company miserably from a creative standpoint for years now, the 4 of them standing in the ring together, was 'iconic.'
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


 To announce they're going to cop all the shit from now on instead of having authority figures take all the blame for the shit shows they write and book.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SavoySuit said:


> WWE is pissing on my leg but telling me it's raining...



On our leg ? more like on our fucking face


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

artenbauer said:


> I have no dog in this tedious argument between you and others but comparing wrestling to a restaurant is just ridiculous.


No it's not it's not. It's the same principal in both, "why are you bothering with recreational things you don't enjoy".


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

looper007 said:


> Also the Young Bucks I think. Omega has to go straight up, he will make WWE a ton of money. Aside from that, no one else I could see bypassing NXT. I just think anyone with TV experience on TNA/Impact and were main eventers or higher mid carders don't need time in NXT. Even guys on ROH TV don't need years in NXT a few months at best and then throw them up to the main roster.


For god sakes people they've said a million times they don't want to sign. Young Bucks just turned down a deal this week. Omega thinks WWE is weaksauce. Neither are interested.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I damn well better see Almas on SDL tomorrow night and getting a fucking push if things are really gonna start changing and being better. Its a fucking crime how badly they've handled him on the main roster, he literally had like one little mini feud with Sin Cara when he first debuted, but after that he's gotten jack shit, his fucking manager gets on the show more than he does,


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Any chance Becky and Charlotte invade and jump RR?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Nah you're full of it. Again why would you check in on a product you say you don't like? Do you periodically go to resteraunts you know you don't like? Do you periodically buy video games in series you know you don't like? I just don't get wrestling fans that feel they have to tune in to the WWE, when they know they don't enjoy it. There's are so many other promotions, so many good wrestlers outside of WWE. Why bother watching and being informed something you feel has been dropping the ball for a decade? At some point it's your own fault.


I check in maybe once every few months to watch NXT and select matches from one man and that's Daniel Bryan. Not because of the company he works for, but for the simple fact that he's one of the most inspiring people under WWE's roof. I show support to HIM and the VERY RARE cases WWE actually does things I would like I'll watch them on Youtube. Aside from that I wouldn't even give them a Cent of my money or time if I could find a stable stream for NXT. Fuck that "Own fault" mess. Im perfectly happy with non WWE wrestling and I stopped holding out hope the product would get better ages ago. What you're saying doesn't hold, so the "YA SEE YOU NEXT WEEK" thing isn't gonna work.

Aside from NXT/TLC (BRYAN) Tonight may be the first RAW or WWE show period i've seen this year. I don't remember.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray tweeting out some weird shit over the past few mins:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074860694456041472


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:O She's more over than Becky. :beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully this "iconic moment" does not happens on SD tomorrow. Let Steph and co. stay as far away from the SD women's division as possible.

Not that it will happen, of course because Steph will no doubt insert herself into the build for the first women's Mania main event.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Bray tweeting out some weird shit over the past few mins:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074860694456041472


Maybe a gimmick change?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Maybe a gimmick change?


That's what I was thinking. I can't see him really leaving, so that would leave a complete character overhaul, then.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh no, she has a mic fpalm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Is Ronda drunk? "symptoms of a champion" ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ronda getting booed lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lord Ronda is awful to listen to. Shut up Ronda


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

At least RR isnt all happy smiley, she actually has an attitude.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These scripts really have to go. Yikes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Philosophy 101 with Ronnie. :beckylol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL was Ronda making a dig at Brock there? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who’s getting fed to Ronda now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ey it's Ronnie


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> For god sakes people they've said a million times they don't want to sign. Young Bucks just turned down a deal this week. Omega thinks WWE is weaksauce. Neither are interested.


It just a example, don't get you're panties in a twist. no one is saying they are coming.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One big effective change they could make would be to get rid of scripted promos and let people go on bullet points.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Of course Steph has to be around this. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie putting herself above the entire women's roster again.

:ha


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Thats how it should be back there. Not like Tyler Breeze just waltzing out there


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> I check in maybe once every few months to watch NXT and select matches from one man and that's Daniel Bryan. Not because of the company he works for, but for the simple fact that he's one of the most inspiring people under WWE's roof. I show support to HIM and the VERY RARE cases WWE actually does things I would like I'll watch them on Youtube. Aside from that I wouldn't even give them a Cent of my money or time if I could find s stable stream for NXT. Fuck that "Own fault" mess. Im perfectly happy with non WWE wrestling and I stopped holding out hope the product would get better ages ago. What you're saying doesn't hold, so the "YA SEE YOU NEXT WEEK" thing isn't gonna work.


Yet here you are in the Raw live thread, watching Raw, getting upset about something you know you hate. Its funny folk will call me a sheep and apologist for actually enjoying WWE. But I'd argue the actual sheep are the folk that claim to mostly be disappointed or outright hate it, yet still follow it religiously. You don't like the product, yet here you are watching it, getting upset about something you know you don't like.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why didn't someone just walk out to the ring instead of asking for their music to be played lol


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I’m not going to bitch for 30 straight pages like some people on here, but I’m really only giving them until the end of this show to prove they’re actually trying to change things.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Another "Open challenge" by Ronda that doesn't happen.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> Bray tweeting out some weird shit over the past few mins:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074860694456041472


Good for him Now he doesn't have to kiddify his character if he does leave, :lenny


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Why do you guys praise Ronda to the moon one day, and then unload the scorn on her the next? Which one is it, you like her or don't?

With Ronda I take the good with the bad, she's not really all that distinct from everyone else in not being good on the mic.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

No wonder they were saving the women's segment...gauntlet match...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank god its not a battle royal, i thought for sure thats where this was headed.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why does Fox deserve a shot at the belt?


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Im really curious how many people tuned in today. Looking at youtube the highest viewed video was under 700 000 for tlc. I cant remember a ppv highlights getting that low on youtube. Even the pre show had half as many viewers as usual. And thats not including the main 4 ppvs. Just the other ones.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Of course Steph getting involved, sigh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There are more than 8 women there though


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow... don’t want to see most of these women in a title match.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Who’s getting fed to Ronda now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope it's me


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The winner of a gauntlet gets a shot afterwards? Seems fair....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Man is the most over female on RAW. :becky2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m not going to bitch for 30 straight pages like some people on here, but I’m really only giving them until the end of this show to prove they’re actually trying to change things.


They're not instituting the 'changes' until the new year, though.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank fuck it's not a battle royal!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

For all the people bitching about raw this has been one of the better raws in the past few months.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Yet here you are in the Raw live thread, watching Raw, getting upset about something you know you hate. Its funny folk will call me a sheep and apologist for actually enjoying WWE. But I'd argue the actual sheep are the folk that claim to mostly be disappointed or outright hate it, yet still follow it religiously.


You literally read nothing I said.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still can't get over Alicia's ridiculous blonde hair :lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

More women main even stuff, WWE or Shimmer Wrestling


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I still can't get over Alicia's ridiculous blonde hair :lol


Eh, its all fake anyway.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> For all the people bitching about raw this has been one of the better raws in the past few months.


Well the previous one really had to be terrible XD


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> No it's not it's not. It's the same principal in both, "why are you bothering with recreational things you don't enjoy".


'The same principal in both'. That is so so stupid.

Someone who grows up and loves wrestling (an entertainment, not a food service) and the WWE probably loves the sport, and has their own ideas about booking, superstars, people they like etc and so on. Maybe they tune in hoping it'll get better and back to what it once was. Maybe they tune in looking at things they'd do differently.

You are comparing that to a bad steak in a restaurant.

What you have said doesn't mean anything. You'd have been as well throwing up all over your screen. You could draw 'the same principal' from any 2 things on Earth if you tried hard enough. One thing has absolutely nothing to do with the other.

An intensely stupid comparison.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Never have been a fan of Gauntlent matches as it doesn't give most of them a fair chance at it. If anything i would prefer a Battle Royal over this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So how does Fox even see anything in the ring with that gigantic hair flinging in her face everytime she moves? I mean fuck pout it in a ponytail or something.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> For all the people bitching about raw this has been one of the better raws in the past few months.


I concur Watson :quite


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Renee Young arguing in favor of Fox?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

“Change’. Shake up! We’re listening now!!!”

And the show is booked the exact same and boring as hell. This is worse than most because ecpectations were poked that maybe something unexoected happens. Nope.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> So how does Fox even see anything in the ring with that gigantic hair flinging in her face everytime she moves? Can someone confirm if thats a wig btw? i'm convinced it is.


Fox is either too insane to care or I'm not saying it's aliens, but...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Does the carpet match the drapes? :curry2


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> For all the people bitching about raw this has been one of the better raws in the past few months.


It really hasn't been too bad. Like you said the last couple months haven't been good but tonight has been decent (see we can agree on some things).

Is it just me or was the pop for Vince the loudest of this year?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> For all the people bitching about raw this has been one of the better raws in the past few months.


Ouch. Sorry to hear that. :taker


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I was so happy to go two whole hours without a pointless women's match. I should have know I'd get a fucking pointless gauntlet match haha.

With that being said, please give me Sasha vs Ronda!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If people came back because they heard of Vince's appearance, they definitely aren't coming back again after this show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Rock having a show called "The TITAN." That callback to Titan Sports, Inc.

:trips8


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

blaird said:


> It really hasn't been too bad. Like you said the last couple months haven't been good but tonight has been decent (see we can agree on some things).
> 
> Is it just me or was the pop for Vince* the loudest of this year?*


No


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> So how does Fox even see anything in the ring with that gigantic hair flinging in her face everytime she moves? Can someone confirm if thats a wig btw? i'm convinced it is.


Very very common to have wigs/weaves/extensions. Sasha's hair is fake, so is Alicia's. Charlotte uses extensions, so does Carmella and Lana.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow they actually have to work on christmas eve?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So how does Fox even see anything in the ring with that gigantic hair flinging in her face everytime she moves? I mean fuck pout it in a ponytail or something.




Ha. Of course it’s a wig. It looks like she bought it from the 99 cent store for her Halloween costume


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> “Change’. Shake up! We’re listening now!!!”
> 
> And the show is booked the exact same and boring as hell. This is worse than most because ecpectations were poked that maybe something unexoected happens. Nope.



Not necessarily. The show is better for the internet wrestling fans, but I dont think it will do much for casuals.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> “Change’. Shake up! We’re listening now!!!”
> 
> And the show is booked the exact same and boring as hell. This is worse than most because ecpectations were poked that maybe something unexoected happens. Nope.


Ya gotta give them a little time, tbf we have had a new match we've not really seen Ambrose vs Breeze, The Revival actually won a match, theres not been a zillion authority/GM type segments. Its been somewhat improved so far.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Revival got their rightful shot.

Hopefully this match means one of Sasha, Bayley, Ember or Ruby win.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> The Rock having a show called "The TITAN." That callback to Titan Sports, Inc.
> 
> :trips8


The Titan looks a lot like American Ninja Warrior.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> No




It wasn’t even the loudest pop this week.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Wow they actually have to work on christmas eve?


No. They are off starting Wednesday until the following Wednesday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least that's over.

Oh, GOD. Dana Brooke.

:lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dana gets in this?!


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> Wow they actually have to work on christmas eve?


No, not this year. Right after this episode they will tape next week's episode.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Dana.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Roster should have next week off


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

My name is Mister Abigail and this is my third week of not watching Raw.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

WWE intentionally trying to kill hour 3 I see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hour 3 is tanking right now.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd love Dana to win it though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> Hour 3 is tanking right now.


Yeah, this is no bueno. Wouldn't think it would do well.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Joe Moore said:


> No, not this year. Right after this episode they will tape next week's episode.


Oh ok. The way they were talking it sounded like it will be a regular live 
Raw next week.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Wtf?? Is this women's revolution shit going to be the whole last hour of the show???


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God, I can't imagine being in the crowd and sitting through another RAW taping after this one. It would almost be better to sell tickets to the tapings separately with an hour break in between.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

finalnight said:


> Very very common to have wigs/weaves/extensions. Sasha's hair is fake, so is Alicia's. Charlotte uses extensions, so does Carmella and Lana.


Sasha has hair?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana hasn't done enough pin attempts in this match. Wish she'd do more................. :lol

It's over, anyway.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why isn't Dana going after the leg?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mister Abigail said:


> My name is Mister Abigail and this is my third week of not watching Raw.


Lol you should get some kind of 3 week chip. Its like quitting alcohol to stop watching.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Is this match going the rest of the show? It is isn't it fpalm


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Shouldn’t Gauntlet matches go a little faster... ??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. That chick in that commercial was hot as fuck.

:trips8


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> Hour 3 is tanking right now.


I don't drink, but if I wanna make it to the end of this shitshow I may have to start. :cry


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

How does Dana still have a job? She must be Vince's personal toilet scrubber on off days.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> The Rock having a show called "The TITAN." That callback to Titan Sports, Inc.
> 
> :trips8












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074831993836331009


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

artenbauer said:


> 'The same principal in both'. That is so so stupid.
> 
> Someone who grows up and loves wrestling (an entertainment, not a food service) and the WWE probably loves the sport, and has their own ideas about booking, superstars, people they like etc and so on. Maybe they tune in hoping it'll get better and back to what it once was. Maybe they tune in looking at things they'd do differently.
> 
> ...


This "I've been watching wrestling my whole life" is such a soft ass excuse. Watching shows you don't enjoy is dumb. Stop being overly sentimental and nostalgic. If something consistently disappoints you stop consuming it.

Even on the hoping it gets good, how about waiting until you hear rumblings of it being good to tune in. So what if you miss a moment or two? I like the Bengals and the Giants, but both are shit right now. I'm not wasting my Sunday watching them. I used to like Olive Garden, I don't now. I'm not pulling up on them hoping it tastes like it did when I was 14. 

Folk consume shit they don't like, then complain. That's some fried shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, this is no bueno. Wouldn't think it would do well.


This is to stroke Vince's ego. He gets Hour 1 to rise then makes Hour 3 a train wreck to show how much he outdraws the roster.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

This is going to take up the whole last hour?? Damn it


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Women are superstars too.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

is the whole point of this gauntlet that it will end with Charlotte or Becky there to win it?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya gotta give them a little time, tbf we have had a new match we've not really seen Ambrose vs Breeze, The Revival actually won a match, theres not been a zillion authority/GM type segments. Its been somewhat improved so far.


Gotta agree. Is it great? No. But I will say I actually kinda feel like I've been watching a wrestling show moreso than an "entertainment". Heavy on in-ring time for a RAW episode and most have had some sort of stipulation. I sense a HHH influence. Let's see how the next few weeks pan out.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Fight Owens Fight!! Fight Owens Fight!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO needs to be on SD.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now a KO return video package. wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> This is to stroke Vince's ego. He gets Hour 1 to rise then makes Hour 3 a train wreck to show how much he outdraws the roster.


Yup. I'm interested to see how good Hour 1 does. Was clever of him to announce he'd make his return the night after a PPV, too. What a snake. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if Natalya wins this....i just know she will, i can hear the shit now in Cole's voice "Natalya wins and will face her best friend Ronda Rousey! wow that match is gonna be incredible!".

Can we please have Sasha win and build her back up as some kind of credible contender please? Shes been stuck in pointless tag matches with Bayley for what feels like a million years.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Zayn and KO returning soon!! Hell yeah


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Did Dana get eliminated during commercial? IDK I'm not paying that close attention.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE is still not putting in any effort. Yes, tonight's show has been somewhat of an improvement over the last 3 weeks but it's not enough. What will it take to wake somebody the fuck up in WWE? What's with all of this stale ass, repetitive boking? Can we not break out of our shells ONCE? They haven't given us anything exciting whatsoever tonight. What does it take for someone to pick up the fuckin pen and write something creative in this company?

Instead of Corbin interrupting the McMahon family, why not have fuckin Balor coming out there looking badass and staking his claim to the "fresh WWE"? Or Seth Rollins in an exciting segment? Why not have Sasha Banks answer the Open Challenge to Rousey? Can someone not write a backstage segment that doesn't involve some nerd interviewer asking dumbass questions? Entertain me dammit!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO.

These are the people that Raw should've had these last several months. About time he comes back.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Some of you are so funny. 

Same matches every week, too much Corbin, too many part-timers, too many guys past their prime, where is Brock, who is the next main eventer. 

Women's Gauntlet is something different and gives each of the women involved a chance to shine and you moan. Come on, stop complaining for once.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> This "I've been watching wrestling my whole life" is such a soft ass excuse. Watching shows you don't enjoy is dumb. Stop being overly sentimental and nostalgic. If something consistently disappoints you stop consuming it.
> 
> Even on the hoping it gets good, how about waiting until you hear rumblings of it being good to tune in. So what if you miss a moment or two? I like the Bengals and the Giants, but both are shit right now. I'm not wasting my Sunday watching them. I used to like Olive Garden, I don't now. I'm not pulling up on them hoping it tastes like it did when I was 14.
> 
> Folk consume shit they don't like, then complain. That's some fried shit.


Holy shit. An actual post I agree with,


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

According to Meltzer KO was scheduled to return in late February-early March, so he either is wrong (not surprising) or this "returning soon" aren't actually THAT soon


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Beatles123 said:


> I don't drink, but if I wanna make it to the end of this shitshow I may have to start. :cry


You’ve posted about 30 times in this thread talking about how awful it is. Do you think it’s going to magically change in the next 40 minutes? Give it a rest.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> is the whole point of this gauntlet that it will end with Charlotte or Becky there to win it?


 Probably, the women are the stars in the WWE. The men are betas/losers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> WWE is still not putting in any effort. Yes, tonight's show has been somewhat of an improvement over the last 3 weeks but it's not enough. What will it take to wake somebody the fuck up in WWE? What's with all of this stale ass, repetitive boking? Can we not break out of our shells ONCE? They haven't given us anything exciting whatsoever tonight. What does it take for someone to pick up the fuckin pen and write something creative in this company?
> 
> Instead of Corbin interrupting the McMahon family, why not have fuckin Balor coming out there looking badass and staking his claim to the "fresh WWE"? Or Seth Rollins in an exciting segment? Why not have Sasha Banks answer the Open Challenge to Rousey? Can someone not write a backstage segment that doesn't involve some nerd interviewer asking dumbass questions? Entertain me dammit!!! Ok I'm done ranting.


It cant just change over night, it will take weeks months to build.

The real test will be how the RR pans out. You should at least give them a month to see how their new plans work out


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sheeit Mickie is pretty fine tonight.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm bored, wonder what else is on.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074862446769303552


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

roblewis87 said:


> Some of you are so funny.
> 
> Same matches every week, too much Corbin, too many part-timers, too many guys past their prime, where is Brock, who is the next main eventer.
> 
> Women's Gauntlet is something different and gives each of the women involved a chance to shine and you moan. Come on, stop complaining for once.


When people are begging for this company to get their shit together, I don't think they're talking about one random Woman's gauntlet match.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

KO and Sami returning is always good, but they be back to the 50/50 booking and misusing them again.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I'm bored, wonder what else is on.


Football


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can not believe this. Bayley has a bad knee and not one of her opponents have gone after that knee.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

KingofKings1524 said:


> You’ve posted about 30 times in this thread talking about how awful it is. Do you think it’s going to magically change in the next 40 minutes? Give it a rest.


In my defense, Shiv is my friend. I was just joking around with em.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> When people are begging for this company to get their shit together, I don't think they're talking about one random Woman's gauntlet match.


Rome wasn't built in a day, look at WWE between 95 and 97.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Paul12907 said:


> Sasha has hair?


Good god almighty! That woman has a family!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> When people are begging for this company to get their shit together, I don't think they're talking about one random Woman's gauntlet match.


WTF are you talking about. The show has been very good tonight. From Deans promo and match to the Revival winning, this gauntlet match. Even Balor was Ziggler was pretty good.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley down with a DDT...ok :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> I can not believe this. Bayley has a bad knee and not one of her opponents have gone after that knee.


The agents for these matches are trash. No one really sells.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Watch this all end up with Alexa’s in-ring return and winning this Gauntlet... :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Raw thread over 80 pages

The New Era is a success!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the closest Mickie's gotten to a push in forever :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Watch this all end up with Alexa’s in-ring return and winning this Gauntlet... :lol


Id be ok with that


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> It cant just change over night, it will take weeks months to build.
> 
> The real test will be how the RR pans out. You should at least give them a month to see how their new plans work out


I'm not talking about building storylines here though. I'm trying to say that WWE has made no new efforts to entertain its audience tonight. For anything to build, the foundation has to somewhat be built. 

The bottom line is that WWE has done nothing to make it's audience feel hopeful.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol damn that drop kick


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> Holy shit. An actual post I agree with,


Lol, uh glad we could find a common ground somewhere I guess


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

Word of advice; stop watching the show and just check up in here every once in a while.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

This RAW isn't horrible but its being disappointed


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> The agents for these matches are trash. No one really sells.


They should be set down and watched that AJ/Bryan match last night on how to sell and tell a story. The selling in the company by nearly all the wrestlers is awful, even the main event last night had it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm not talking about building storylines here though. I'm trying to say that WWE has made no new efforts to entertain its audience tonight. For anything to build, the foundation has to somewhat be built.
> 
> The bottom line is that WWE has done nothing to make it's audience feel hopeful.


This has been the most entertaining raw in months. Its heading in the right direction.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley just got eliminated by someone who didn't even get her entrance televised.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Id be ok with that


no more Alexa in the title scene please, she's hogged it for the last two years.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Yup. I'm interested to see how good Hour 1 does. Was clever of him to announce he'd make his return the night after a PPV, too. What a snake. :lol


I bet they just ignore the last twp episodes of the year and write them off as holiday influenced. They are but I can see WWE put minimal effort into them because they assume it will set record lows.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Let Sasha and Bayley be singles wrestlers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

looper007 said:


> They should be set down and watched that AJ/Bryan match last night on how to sell and tell a story. The selling in the company by nearly all the wrestlers is awful, even the main event last night had it.


That is because AJ and Bryan are two of the best of all time. I agree everyone needs to watch their work to teach them to sell.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

roblewis87 said:


> Rome wasn't built in a day, look at WWE between 95 and 97.


I would argue that thinking this will pan out is a fools errand, but I'm just observing at this point. Yall do you. :shrug


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Trophies said:


> Bayley down with a DDT...ok :lol


I find things like that to be far more realistic than normal. She’s in a gauntlet match and worn down from all of the offense leveled against her. Makes sense.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> It cant just change over night, it will take weeks months to build.
> 
> The real test will be how the RR pans out. You should at least give them a month to see how their new plans work out


Lol i know, some people here expect the company and show to change instantly. Theres been no goofy segments like the pee segment, theres not been a bunch of GM/authority segments, its been mostly wrestling with some short promos.

Guys who've been booked poorly like The Revival are finally getting a proper push, Breeze actually got to get some offense in and not be just a total jobber anymore. Theres been small changes but you can't expect to see a massive difference within an hour and a half of the show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd went so quiet when Ember came out


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> Raw thread over 80 pages
> 
> The New Era is a success!


To be fair, a quarter of the total pages are basically just the same handful of people arguing with each other about how much whining and burial the product is deserving of.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This match is pointless. It’s just filler when all we need is Becky/Charlotte/Ronda build. Who cares who wins this match? It means nothing.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bayley lasted 20 minutes, with a knee injury and eliminated two before falling to Mickie, she will be fine.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> This has been the most entertaining raw in months. Its heading in the right direction.


That's some good kool-aid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> I bet they just ignore the last twp episodes of the hear and write them off as holiday influenced. They are but I can see WWE put minimal effort into them because they assume it will set record lows.


Yup. That's why I think they said they're not really doing the changes until the new year. They know these next two Raw's and SD's starting next week fall on Christmas eve/Christmas Day and then New Year's Eve and New Year's Day. Raw and SD are going to get destroyed those two weeks, one would think.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

finalnight said:


> Good god almighty! That woman has a family!












I know, this is her Mother.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is because AJ and Bryan are two of the best of all time. I agree everyone needs to watch their work to teach them to sell.


I bet those two just worked that match out without a Agent hogging it. It does help they are the two of the best. But that's the first thing you should be learning as a pro wrestler, selling of a body part. Bret Hart is the master of it. It's such a rare art form in WWE today, when you see it just puts a smile on the face.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> This "I've been watching wrestling my whole life" is such a soft ass excuse. Watching shows you don't enjoy is dumb. Stop being overly sentimental and nostalgic. If something consistently disappoints you stop consuming it.
> 
> Even on the hoping it gets good, how about waiting until you hear rumblings of it being good to tune in. So what if you miss a moment or two? I like the Bengals and the Giants, but both are shit right now. I'm not wasting my Sunday watching them. I used to like Olive Garden, I don't now. I'm not pulling up on them hoping it tastes like it did when I was 14.
> 
> Folk consume shit they don't like, then complain. That's some fried shit.


Isnt that more of a bandwagon fan instead of a sports fan?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

So yeah, just like pretty much every other RAW, this has been abosolute shit. 

Like terrible.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mickie always looks so sexy wrestling in those jeans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the best gauntlet match on RAW this year.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mickie always sells the fuck out of the Eclipse.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So I haven't really been paying attention but it feels like this match has been on for an eternity.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is pretty quiet for these two.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Not even gonna be time for Ronda's match at this rate. Guess they're saving that for next week (aka taping it later tonight).


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Won't be Natalya either then, still got Sasha, Nia, Tamina and possibly Bliss ahead and the Riott Squad.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God its obvious as fuck Natlaya is winning, she just finished her feud with Ruby, shes got that friendship story with Ronda, theres no doubt shes winning.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Crasp said:


> Not even gonna be time for Ronda's match at this rate. Guess they're saving that for next week (aka taping it later tonight).


McMahon botch the winner of this will fight Ronda in a tape match for next week , it won't be on tv tonight


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> God its obvious as fuck Natlaya is winning, she just finished her feud with Ruby, shes got that friendship story with Ronda, theres no doubt shes winning.


Another heel turn for Natlaya, she's got to be up there with Big Show for those back and forward turns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok can they pick up the pace here?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully Ruby gets her win back from Natalya right now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Ruby now, and then Sasha is last?

Oh wait is Nia in this? Tamina? :lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The match with Ronda is getting taped for Xmas Eve Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nattie needs to milk her dead daddy for an added energy boost in this match.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Whats the bet's it be either Charlotte or Becky to come out at the end


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i know, some people here expect the company and show to change instantly. Theres been no goofy segments like the pee segment, theres not been a bunch of GM/authority segments, its been mostly wrestling with some short promos.
> 
> Guys who've been booked poorly like The Revival are finally getting a proper push, Breeze actually got to get some offense in and not be just a total jobber anymore. Theres been small changes but you can't expect to see a massive difference within an hour and a half of the show.


Exactly, its baby steps, and so far, the stuff I have seen is showing signs of promise. We just need to see if the WWE sticks with it and how they book everyone else when they get the chance.

We already know Fox wants SD to be more serious and sports wrestling based, so that will be the real test.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So wait, whoever wins this gauntlet faces Ronda on next week's taped Raw and not the Rumble?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am already sleepy, can't imagine being the people in the crowd who still have 3 more hours to go


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

looper007 said:


> Whats the bet's it be either Charlotte or Becky to come out at the end


That would make up for this shit taking up the whole last hour.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Just got back from the movies. What did Vince do/say?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

No goofy segment ?

Lashley slaping is ass is not goofy ?


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am already sleepy, can't imagine being the people in the crowd who still have 3 more hours to go


Next week's Raw will be completely silent. Kids sleeping around the arena.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Exactly, its baby steps, and so far, the stuff I have seen is showing signs of promise. We just need to see if the WWE sticks with it and how they book everyone else when they get the chance.
> 
> We already know Fox wants SD to be more serious and sports wrestling based, so that will be the real test.


Doesn't mean people can't be critical though. This company has past form for promising stuff and not delivering so you can understand why some are not buying into it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I am already sleepy, can't imagine being the people in the crowd who still have 3 more hours to go


are they taping next weeks raw right after this show?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

they aren't filming an entire raw episode right after this show are they? 

Is that good value for money or just too much for that audience especially with how loud they were for McMahon and anti Corbin in that first half hour. Burnout.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> So wait, whoever wins this gauntlet faces Ronda on next week's taped Raw and not the Rumble?


Yeah, whoever wins faces Ronda in a couple of hours since they are taping next week's RAW once this one is over


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL what Corey, asking what was wrong with Liv smacking Nattie in the face. Uh maybe that she was cheating for Ruby? :lmao


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> That would make up for this shit taking up the whole last hour.


It needs one of those two to turn up and take Ronda out for what happened last night. Charlotte would be the perfect pick as they are saying they will face one another at RR.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> are they taping next weeks raw right after this show?


Yup, people in there pay for 3 hours getting 6 hours of show


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

looper007 said:


> Doesn't mean people can't be critical though. This company has past form for promising stuff and not delivering so you can understand why some are not buying into it.


The Royal Rumble will be a good indication of whether a sea of change is actually happening or not.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy f*ck.

Those people in attendance have to sit through 3 more hours for next week’s taping?! :lmao


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> Nattie needs to milk her dead daddy for an added energy boost in this match.


Whats sad is it wouldn't even be the first time they've done it, and it would still be classier than some of the other ways they've done it.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> This match is pointless. It’s just filler when all we need is Becky/Charlotte/Ronda build. Who cares who wins this match? It means nothing.


I think it's giving them in-ring TV time and whoever will face Ronda for the title on RAW. They won't beat Ronda but it gives someone a spotlight. It's about building for future. Becky/Charlotte/Ronda probably isn't happening until WM so they have ALOT of TV time to fill between then and now. This can maybe give someone a nice rub in the meantime is probably what they are going for?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> are they taping next weeks raw right after this show?


Yes. They are in California, so they are taking adavntage of that since it's gonna be only 8pm there when this RAW ends


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> they aren't filming an entire raw episode right after this show are they?
> 
> Is that good value for money or just too much for that audience especially with how loud they were for McMahon and anti Corbin in that first half hour. Burnout.


When I went to a show when I was a kid, it was one of those tapings for superstars and wrestling challenge, and it was like a 6-hour show, OMG it felt like it lasted forever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

looper007 said:


> Doesn't mean people can't be critical though. This company has past form for promising stuff and not delivering so you can understand why some are not buying into it.


And the baby steps seem like the same old “push wait halt okay pus... na slow it down” start. And all the hallmarks of shit stories are still here.

I won’t buy any change until we see big changes and changes that last. So far Raw is the exact same thing just labelled as changed.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im sorry. But gauntlet matches suck and are lazy writing. Why book a good segment to create a number one contender when we can just have a 90 minute match to determine it. BORING.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, whoever wins faces Ronda in a couple of hours since they are taping next week's RAW once this one is over


Holy smokes! This is on the west coast I hope!


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

So they have a big long segment about how shit RAW is and how the fans deserve better...

then go on to have a shit RAW where it's the same old, same old.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

looper007 said:


> It needs one of those two to turn up and take Ronda out for what happened last night. Charlotte would be the perfect pick as they are saying they will face one another at RR.


Yeah I'm all for that, but if it ends with Natalya winning it will be a complete waste of time to watch. I'm all for women's wrestling but almost all the women on Raw have been directionless, gives me no reason to care who wins.

Sasha winning or Becky showing up would be cool.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Are they going to pin after every move ?


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

This women’s match just sucked the life out of the show. Does anyone give a shit about any of the women in the match. Other than Becky, Charlotte, Asuka and Rousey, the rest of the division is hot garbage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If the last person is not Sasha then SMH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ruby loses to Natalya again.

:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Uggggh. Natty or Sasha? Yaaaaaaaaay. Totally sarcasm.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

rbl85 said:


> No goofy segment ?
> 
> Lashley slaping is ass is not goofy ?


Lashley being obnoxious is nowhere near levels of goofy of people laughing at a guy after he peed on himself. Plus the segment ended with a guitar being smashed over him which is always a cool spot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Ruby loses to Natalya again.
> 
> :lmao


Ridiculous.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The state of this Raw women's division :lol fpalm


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

They need to replace Renee she is terrible... on a side note thank God I was drinking tonight since I decided to watch this live where I can't fast forward segments like this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Sasha will be the person given the honor to job to Ronda next week, then.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Sasha Banks is always the last entrant in these gauntlet matches. And she always wins [emoji848]


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

This match has lasted... forever


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Noooo. I don’t want Horsewomen v Horsewomen god damn it. If that is the WM match then fuck this company.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Holy shit i'm so over Renee's commentary. Pull the plug Vince the experiment failed


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

So fucking sad seeing actual Talent like Ember and Ruby getting buried by the likes of Natalya in fucking 2018 (about to be 2019)

Fucking joke.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

This Natayla push...let's go, Sasha!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dave Santos said:


> Isnt that more of a bandwagon fan instead of a sports fan?


Nah a bandwagon fan is someone like Drake who coincidentally likes all of the things considered at the top of sports (Warriors in the NBA, Kentucky in college BB, Conor in MMA). Though I get the concept of watching or liking what's a known commodity. To me I just don't get the point of being loyal to an entertainment product you don't enjoy.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ruby deserves so much better.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> No goofy segment ?
> 
> Lashley slaping is ass is not goofy ?


Oh please even the rock and austin did goofy shit. The Lashely stuff was fine, it was not as bad as a guy peeing himself then everyone razzing him for it. There is good and bad goofy.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ruby and Sasha could've been really good. But Natalya has to win because well, you know.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The crowd will be so dead next week so look for the return of sound altered crowds.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

artenbauer said:


> This match has lasted... forever


They are dragging it out so it ends Raw tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's incredible how bad of a commentator Rene is. Put her back on backstage interviews.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074871882690715649


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Will anyone going to post spoilers for Next Week's Raw?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The Gauntlet match makes sense then, with a three-hour taping still to come, all the guys are resting out the back for their next outing. Rousey also being held back for the taping and staying fresh.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

This is the cure to insomnia.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else wish Jericho would return with his NJPW character? I'd love to see it, sucks though everytime he returns its with his kid friendly funny List character.

Would love another series of dark cryptic vignettes to air and Jericho to come back with his heel NJPW character and get a big push.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

The Seth 1hr gauntlet match this is not. Why did they think they could pull this garbage off? An hour of women? Nobody wants this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so glad to see people are finally agreeing with me about Renee's awful commentary. I told you guys this weeks ago but nobody listened LOL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is so much better now that the Family McMahon are taking a more hands on approach. :trolldog


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sasha is just so unlikeable... and Natty is boring. This is god awful.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm enjoying the Gauntlet match personally!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else wish Jericho would return with his NJPW character? I'd love to see it, sucks though everytime he returns its with his kid friendly funny List character.


It won't work in PG WWE, plus the way they do matches in NJPW just won't get the freedom like that in WWE. Jericho is having his best run since his suit wearing heel turn in 2008. I don't see why he return to be restricted in WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This feels like it's been going on forever.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

No she will not tap Cole. She has to hold on for another 7 minutes.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Does this crowd really have to sit through another 2-3 hours of this?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> This feels like it's been going on forever.


its been an hour so, it kinda has


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Natalya's boring ass ever leaving? She has to be the oldest and has to have been there the longest out of all the women, shes like The Big Show of the womens division, in terms of her heel/face turns and staying far past her welcome.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> This feels like it's been going on forever.


Yeah even though it has been going on forever it feels even longer then that. it's legit dragging ass.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

If Sasha can't beat Natty after she beat what two others and should be way more knackered in theory.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sasha sure does bump like a mofo. If she loses this then lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a bad german there.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Why are the crowds so dead these days? Even when it feels like they are into something the energy fizzles out really quickly.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> When I went to a show when I was a kid, it was one of those tapings for superstars and wrestling challenge, and it was like a 6-hour show, OMG it felt like it lasted forever.


Haha I went to one of those...and in those days TV matches were mostly squash matches. It was a Mon or Tuesday and my Dad took us and he had to be up for work at like 6AM for work and this thing started at 7PM and went on til about 12:30 AM. It was awful except that Adorable Adrian Adonis injured Roddy Piper and about 2 hours later (which was portrayed as 2 weeks later on TV) Piper came out on crutches and destroyed "The Flower Shop" set with a baseball bat which was great stuff. Aside from that...I still owe my old man an apology and perhaps even a sympathy card for asking him to take me to that lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FFS Sasha tapping.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Holy Fuck, I paused my DVR to watch Monday Night Football, this shit is still going on?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. I thought Sasha was gonna win.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Blehhhhh, Nattie wins.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Sasha won the title what four times against Charlotte, but can't beat Natty in a Gauntlet who used to lose more often than not, haha booking fun.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hahahahaha HOLY SHIT. Fuck off with this.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sasha taps in the middle of the ring smh oh well


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So much change! Jesus fuck this was such a garbage pointless waste of 3 hours.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Fairly tragic episode. I deeply regret the choices I have made this evening.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Natalya wins :mj4


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sasha tapped to Natty? :wow


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wanted to see Ronda vs Sasha way more. Boo you WWE.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Natalya's boring ass ever leaving? She has to be the oldest and has to have been there the longest out of all the women, shes like The Big Show of the womens division, in terms of her heel/face turns and staying far past her welcome.


She's beloved backstage, no one has a bad word to say about her and she's a total professional and loves what she does. So unless she retires then no she's not leaving. Even when she does, wouldn't surprise me if she follows her husband into been a agent or a trainer in the PC center.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Jesus Christ, this is awful. 


Natalya fucking sucks and has the charisma of a celery stick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Horrible


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Boss Banks Buried. :buried


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't mind Natty at all but she slows everything down too much.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is Ronda out here smiling again? FFS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is anyone gonna really be watching live next week, anyway? This shit falls on Christmas Eve.

:lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:fuckthis


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow what a shocker.....Ronda's best friend won! now its friends vs friend! Yay now Natalya can turn heel for the 1 millionth time and they can do the friend turning on friend angle they've done a thousand times..


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That ending just made me puke in my mouth.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

C'mon, Ronda! Clothesline her!!!!!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Sasha Banks tapping to Nattie in 2018 fpalm fpalm fpalm I don't have enough fpalm's to communicate how much I'm fpalming right now


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Cringe as fuck :allen


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Wow. I thought Sasha was gonna win.


Ronda and Natty going to get attack by Becky and Charlotte next week setting up a tag match at the rumble


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Let’s not go with the hot angle! Nope lets go with Natty/Ronda for reasons! 

They are killing the one hot angke they had with this shit. Fucking idiots.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dear, God... fpalm


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Hahaha, people sat through an hour of that to see Natalya win. It blows my mind she even has a job. I struggle to think of anyone more boring than Nattie. Ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I'm guessing Ronda/Nattie main events next week's Raw, especially with the Women's Title up for grabs.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Poor Sasha, must be up there with such star potential but been screwed over by bad booking and a company that doesn't see what a star they have in her. The fact she hasn't turn heel yet is mind boggling to me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Haha I went to one of those...and in those days TV matches were mostly squash matches. It was a Mon or Tuesday and my Dad took us and he had to be up for work at like 6AM for work and this thing started at 7PM and went on til like 12:30. It was awful except that Adorable Adrian Adonis injured Roddy Piper and about 2 hours later (which was portrayed as 2 weeks later on TV) Piper came out on crutches and destroyed "The Flower Shop" set with a baseball bat. Aside from that...I still owe my old man an apology and perhaps even a sympathy card for asking him to take me to that lol.


Yeah during my taping, it was one that was before and after the PPV where Million Dollar Man lost his million dollar championship. So to explain him not having the belt at the 2nd half the the taping, Virgil came out during one of his matches and stole it. So for TD other two matches, he comes out without the title. It was a genius way of doing it.

It was also the first time TD ahd his money money money theme, and I told my friend at school about it, and he was like oh BS he would never have a song like that, so i told him to wait for the matches to air, after a couple of weeks it aired and he was like OMG you were not kidding ha ha


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It always makes me happy when Natalya wins matches like these.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG I just realised, we got through an entire episode of Raw without Alexa Bliss :lol Did they finally make her go home cos she's not medically cleared lol.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yup. WWE Fucks up again to the surprise of no one.

See yall in January, maybe.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Feel sorry for Sasha Banks it shouldn't even be a contest tbh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is absolutely criminal how poorly they treat Sasha. Such an great talent being wasted like that.

Incredible.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasha losing to Natalya lol fuck off


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nattie winning is disappointing. But seeing she just won a feud last night at TLC it makes kayfabe sense at least. Sasha needs some rebuilding next year tho


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

RAW WILL BE NEW AND DIFFERENT!  God, americans are dumb people... not even americans but the wrestling fans in general.

Show was awful.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Natalya is so fucking awful. Like insanely awful.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Revival winning was the only good part of the episode.

The rest was the same old crap, "fresh" my arse.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Nattie beating Ruby and Sasha back to back... just fuck off.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Nattie winning is disappointing. But seeing she just won a feud last night at TLC it makes kayfabe sense at least. *Sasha needs some rebuilding next year tho*


That line has been said since her debut on the main roster by many and it hasn't come. Few in that women's division that need the same but will it happen, probably not. Her or Bayley need to be split apart badly, they totally ruined any value in a feud with them for a long time. Nattie winning is only to fill in time until Ronda vs Becky/Charlotte thing kicks in.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So, Nattie pins Ember, Ruby AND Sasha..??

GTFO of here with that booking.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Dean Ambrose pre-match promo

- Dean Ambrose post-match promo + Seth Rollins post-match ambush

- Elias striking Bobby Lashley with a guitar from behind

- Seth Rollins/Baron Corbin backstage interview + attack

- Alicia Fox vs Bayley vs Dana Brooke vs Mickie James vs Ember Moon vs Natalya vs Ruby Riott vs Sasha Banks Gauntlet match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Nattie beating Ruby and Sasha back to back... just fuck off.


Absolutely ridiculous. And making Sasha tap out, couldn't even be via rollup at least.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074877457281544192


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

And you know she's just going to turn heel and be unceremoniously fed to Ronda, anyway. And no one will give a single fuck about any of it. What a fucking waste.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Is anyone gonna really be watching live next week, anyway? This shit falls on Christmas Eve.
> 
> :lol


I had a chance to get tickets but decided against I'm happy with my decision knowing the people there have another 3 hours to sit through


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy fuck. They promote "shake things up" and the ending image is Nattie? She's had an OK career, but her time is up. She needs to retire and stop taking up a spot that could be used by someone younger. Most ladies stay in this business for 3-5 years before they move on to a new endeavor. She's been doing this since 2010.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Raw was terrible


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Let me guess the women will main event again next week? God damn, getting so sick of this agenda with the women, they main event SDL, they main evented the ppv last night, now they main event Raw and will no doubt main event again next week. Since its tapped you know they wanna have Natalya rest, so its pretty much a guarantee she and Ronda is main eventing.

Noting against the women but its so fucking forced and oblivious what they're doing with them.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow I need to go back to watching these after its done so I can skip most of it. The women are too heavily featured for me, having them on for the whole last hour is like having the 205 live stars dominate the last hour of the show. But I guess that's what happens when your heavy weight title holder has no story line.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

sailord said:


> I had a chance to get tickets but decided against I'm happy with my decision knowing the people there have another 3 hours to sit through


How much is a ticket for one of those Raw or Smackdown Tapings?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm sick and tired of Natty! So many wasted talents like Sasha, Bayley, Ember and especially the Riott Squad! Who gives a damn about old ass Natty?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> I'm sick and tired of Natty! So many wasted talents like Sasha, Bayley, Ember and especially the Riott Squad! Who gives a damn about old ass Natty?!


Nattie should be putting over the younger talent in a role similar to the one Mickie is playing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


> I'm sick and tired of Natty! So many wasted talents like Sasha, Bayley, Ember and especially the Riott Squad! Who gives a damn about old ass Natty?!



Ember is decent in the ring but she's right up there with Natty when it comes to having no charisma and personality


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope there's spoilers for the Christmas Eve Raw

I want to know if Becky or Charlotte going to interfere


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and folk said wwe would change, they did for all of 2 mins then reverted back to the cancer that is wwe.don't think i'll be watching much more of this shite, endured it for far too long.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

How the fuck can there be such a disparity in quality between two women's divisions run by the same company? 

One brand has Becky, Charlotte, and Asuka attempting to legit murder each other live on PPV. And the other brand has gone from Nia to Nattie in the title picture. fpalm Just... how??? fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha came out last, didn't eliminate anyone and if I remember correctly was the only person to tap out in the match.

The message is clear, they really don't like Sasha.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Holy fuck. They promote "shake things up" and the ending image is Nattie? She's had an OK career, but her time is up. She needs to retire and stop taking up a spot that could be used by someone younger. Most ladies stay in this business for 3-5 years before they move on to a new endeavor. She's been doing this since 2010.


Exactly, shes been there forever, shes boring as fuck, has no character, has no personality and as you said shes taking up a spot that someone younger and more deserving should be given.

Why is Natalya the oldest woman on the roster and whos been there longer than every other woman closing Raw in 2018? Can she kindly fuck off and let the younger generation have a chance?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Ember is decent in the ring but she's right up there with Natty when it comes to having no charisma and personality


It was even said during her time in NXT, and why I don't think she be a top star. She's great in the ring but she likes a female version of Apollo Crews.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

it was obvious Nat would win. I mean her and Ronda been friends for a year, it was going to eventually lead to a showdown :kobe

Sasha stopped being a favorite of the administration when she started getting injured and needing a "mental break"


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

looper007 said:


> How much is a ticket for one of those Raw or Smackdown Tapings?


When i looked couple days ago the cheapest they had 75$ if i remember correctly. I could be wrong


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two of the 4 Horsewomen have pulled up lame. Time for the glue factory. :sasha3


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sincere said:


> How the fuck can there be such a disparity in quality between two women's divisions run by the same company?
> 
> One brand has Becky, Charlotte, and Asuka attempting to legit murder each other live on PPV. And the other brand has gone from Nia to Nattie in the title picture. fpalm Just... how??? fpalm


Smackdown has it's moments to Carmella been champ and beating Charlotte and Asuka is just as bad as anything Raw has done.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah during my taping, it was one that was before and after the PPV where Million Dollar Man lost his million dollar championship. So to explain him not having the belt at the 2nd half the the taping, Virgil came out during one of his matches and stole it. So for TD other two matches, he comes out without the title. It was a genius way of doing it.
> 
> It was also the first time TD ahd his money money money theme, and I told my friend at school about it, and he was like oh BS he would never have a song like that, so i told him to wait for the matches to air, after a couple of weeks it aired and he was like OMG you were not kidding ha ha


Haha the days before online spoilers. That's interesting how they handled TD losing that belt...always wondered how they handled that sort of thing.

The Piper/Adonis thing I think on TV he was out a couple weeks and a hospital vignette etc. And then he comes back and Monsoon appeared to be in utter shock "PIPER HAS RETURNED!!!" Good times lol


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nah a bandwagon fan is someone like Drake who coincidentally likes all of the things considered at the top of sports (Warriors in the NBA, Kentucky in college BB, Conor in MMA). Though I get the concept of watching or liking what's a known commodity. To me I just don't get the point of being loyal to an entertainment product you don't enjoy.


ok makes sense. Although the best prices to watch live at the stadium or arena is when my team is doing bad. Easier to get tickets and find the seating you want. . Plus you can watch other teams superstars


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sincere said:


> How the fuck can there be such a disparity in quality between two women's divisions run by the same company?
> 
> One brand has Becky, Charlotte, and Asuka attempting to legit murder each other live on PPV. And the other brand has gone from Nia to Nattie in the title picture. fpalm Just... how??? fpalm


There's only so many good women on the roster.

Don't worry, though. Pretty soon SmackDown will be the shit brand, when Raw has Ronda, Becky and Charlotte, and SmackDown has Asuka working with Mandy Rose and the IIconics.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I hope there's spoilers for the Christmas Eve Raw
> 
> I want to know if Becky or Charlotte going to interfere


I imagine someone will start posting the spoilers soon.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

sailord said:


> When i looked couple days ago the cheapest they had 75$ if i remember correctly. I could be wrong


Not too bad, i thought it be over a 100 dollars to go just a RAW taping.


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

Sincere said:


> How the fuck can there be such a disparity in quality between two women's divisions run by the same company?
> 
> One brand has Becky, Charlotte, and Asuka attempting to legit murder each other live on PPV. And the other brand has gone from Nia to Nattie in the title picture. fpalm Just... how??? fpalm


...and they have Sasha Banks, Bayley, Mickie James and Alexa Bliss on their roster.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

looper007 said:


> Smackdown has it's moments to Carmella been champ and beating Charlotte and Asuka is just as bad as anything Raw has done.


Granted, but Raw's was shit then, too. Now there's this pretty sizable disparity. They have an example of what they should be trying to emulate right in front of them that they themselves are booking. But they still do this kinda shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Most ladies stay in this business for 3-5 years before they move on to a new endeavor. She's been doing this since 2010.


I have nothing against her (or any other woman) longevity on the roster. I think that with the way things have evolved now it makes sense for the women to have longer careers.

It is just that Nattie is not interesting and better talents are being set aside for her.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think Bayley is weak of the 4

She's Baby Spice


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, shes been there forever, shes boring as fuck, has no character, has no personality and as you said shes taking up a spot that someone younger and more deserving should be given.
> 
> Why is Natalya the oldest woman on the roster and whos been there longer than every other woman closing Raw in 2018? Can she kindly fuck off and let the younger generation have a chance?


Spot on. And here's another thing to consider:

Do you think WWE pitched the idea to Nattie about using her father's death in a storyline or did she? I've seen a few Total Divas episodes to know that Nattie is a very insecure person. She's the type that will do whatever to protect her spot. So it wouldn't shock me if she she pitched the idea to creative.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ScottyDawgg said:


> ...and they have Sasha Banks, Bayley, Mickie James and Alexa Bliss on their roster.


Nattie should be doing what Mickie is doing been a hand in the ring and putting over the new women coming through. 

Alexa has had plenty of time in the sun, she doesn't need to be anywhere near the title or main event scene for a long time. Not a popular opinion on here.

Sasha and Bayley at this point, need revamping and both need to be on different brands. Bayley's face run has been such a disaster that a heel turn and a total different look might be the making of her. Sasha to Smackdown is the way to go.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Is anyone gonna really be watching live next week, anyway? This shit falls on Christmas Eve.
> 
> :lol


The NXT call-ups I'm reading about would make me watch for their debuts but that's about it, since when it comes to their booking thereafter, it's only a matter of when and not if they are inevitably ruined by Vince's out of touch fuckery.

Other than that, you couldn't pay me to watch the start-to-finish bathroom break that is known as current WWE.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

looper007 said:


> Sincere said:
> 
> 
> > How the fuck can there be such a disparity in quality between two women's divisions run by the same company?
> ...


 at least a briefcase and shady business was needed for that


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

People are really surprised that Natalya won? Wasn’t it blatantly obvious that they were going to go with her against her “friend” Ronda?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The NXT call-ups I'm reading about would make me watch for their debuts but that's about it, since when it comes to their booking thereafter, it's only a matter of when and not if they are inevitably ruined by Vince's out of touch fuckery.
> 
> Other than that, you couldn't pay me to watch the start-to-finish bathroom break that is known as current WWE.


I doubt they're getting called up next week. Seems like that's going to happen sometime in the new year.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

So, how was Raw tonight? Did the McMahon's made their promise of change and made the show better than the past Raw shows this year so far?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I think Bayley is weak of the 4
> 
> She's Baby Spice


It's amazing if you said that two years ago people would have laughed at you. But now, the best of the bunch is the one that was seen as the weakest a few years back. 

I think Charlotte has had the best in ring year of her career, she's been fantastic. Her character hasn't been great but her in ring work is top level stuff. Becky has made herself into the company's top star right now. Sasha, is a case of wasted potential and it's sad to see. Bayley, is someone who needs a total revamp imo. Her look needs to change, the character she has and a heel turn might be the way to go.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I feel sorry for those that went to watch RAW live in person tonight and will be sitting through the next taped few hours. That preview for next week pretty much said "Don't worry about watching RAW next week, there will be nothing interesting".

Seeing the Zayn and KO video packages was great. Just about everything else was boring and not "fresh" at all.

Nattie closing RAW in 2018 is for sure not "fresh".

Meanwhile, RAWs top Champion is still no where to be seen. Nothing says "fresh" like a Universal Champion that is never around.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow what a shocker.....Ronda's best friend won! now its friends vs friend! Yay now Natalya can turn heel for the 1 millionth time and they can do the friend turning on friend angle they've done a thousand times..




They won’t do that. If and when they do that they’re gonna want enough time to do the feud properly. Ronda’s all set for the time being with Becky and Charlotte


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> at least a briefcase and shady business was needed for that


Still shouldn't have gotten the briefcase and been in that place from the start to beat those two top level stars. She's a valet at best. Still the worst booking I've seen this year.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

On going...



Spoiler: Spoilers for next week RAW



* Up first was Elias vs. Lashley in a Miracle on 34th Street Fight. Standard street fight with Christmas crap around the ring. At one point, Lashley opened a gift box and dumped Lego all over the ring, only to get slammed off the top rope onto them. Elias picked up the win after opening another box and finding a violin and smashing it on Lashley's back. After the match, Elias poured a bowl of egg nog on Lio Rush.

* Up next is Roode & Gable vs. The Revival for the RAW Tag Team Championship.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

lol at the Mcmahon's trying to shift the blame and heat for terrible booking On Corbin


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey atleast vince got this thread over 100 pages.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Spot on. And here's another thing to consider:
> 
> Do you think WWE pitched the idea to Nattie about using her father's death in a storyline or did she? I've seen a few Total Divas episodes to know that Nattie is a very insecure person. She's the type that will do whatever to protect her spot. So it wouldn't shock me if she she pitched the idea to creative.


Yeah wouldn't shock me if it was Natalya's idea, shes been leeching off her uncle Bret nearly her entire career, using his music, his finisher, constantly referencing him. She hardly ever mentioned her dad cause Bret was the bigger name of the two. 

Now that he's dead all of sudden now shes gonna wear his stuff and constantly use his name in promos, never did when he was alive. But since he's dead she probably thinks it makes her more sympathetic and will get her over more.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sasha Banks is like Ruby Riot and Ember Moon, wasted talents to not win a important match. Natalya making Sasha tap out at the end was fucking shit. As well as disrespectful to the talent that is in Sasha. Nattie should be putting people over younger than her. Let's not forget she was Smackdown Woman's Champion last year and lost it to Charlotte. Yet gets another title opportunity. 

Don't try to sell me on Revival Winning because Rollins mentioned them in his promo against Corbin. 

This whole show sucked like always. Nothing new but the same damn old tired shit we see every week. *_


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Himiko said:


> They won’t do that. If and when they do that they’re gonna want enough time to do the feud properly. Ronda’s all set for the time being with Becky and Charlotte


Nattie should be set for a heel turn soon like they planned on earlier this year.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ongoing...



Spoiler: Spoilers for next week RAW



Revival lose their tag titles match


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What the fuck? They're purposely taking the piss. Promote change and fans voice being heard only to have the show end with a pointless one fucking hour gauntlet match dedicated to Natalya of all people, while burying Ruby, Ember and Sasha in the process. 

We'll listen to you fans but we'll still have the most over babyface on the show in Rollins and most over heel in Ambrose (who gets proper heel heat instead of go away heat like Corbin) be featured in middle of the card segments instead of the main events.

We hear the fans chanting "Balor" every week giving him consistently great reactions but we'll continue to put him in meaningless matches and have him get his ass kicked like a geek by Drew every week.

Only good thing about this show was the Ambrose and Rollins segment, the Kevin and Sami return promos and the EC3 and Nikki cross announcements. 

Vince sure ain't pulling the wool over anyone's eyes. They're full of shit as usual.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Ongoing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know that will happen


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

So in other words of all the comments. Nothing really happened that will bring back casuals week after week. Got it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> That line has been said since her debut on the main roster by many and it hasn't come. Few in that women's division that need the same but will it happen, probably not. Her or Bayley need to be split apart badly, they totally ruined any value in a feud with them for a long time. Nattie winning is only to fill in time until Ronda vs Becky/Charlotte thing kicks in.


I enjoyed her during the Charlotte title switching days, even the Alexa feud. The issue is the women not in the title picture rarely get a story worth shit. Womens tag titles could give some purpose. I agree Sasha and Bayle should split. But the issue is WWE refuses to not heavily lean on the Horsewomen connection.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*DAMN RAW WAS LIT

I HOPE VINCE TRIPS STEPH SHANE MEAN WHAT THEY SAY

THESE DAMN MCMAHONS*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Ongoing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we’re back... fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They wont ever split Sasha and Bayley not until the womens tag titles are made and they have a run with them, you can tell they're keeping them together to make them the first women tag champions.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> They wont ever split Sasha and Bayley not until the womens tag titles are made and they have a run with them, you can tell they're keeping them together to make them the first women tag champions.


I don’t sew any endgame or upside in what they are doing with Sasha at the moment. She is being totally wasted.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...nobody has been booked worse in 2018 than Sasha Banks. I've never seen a top star of a division completely crapped on for an entire year. If they wanted the charisma vacuum Nattie to win why did she have to tap out Sasha Banks? Vince HARDLY EVER makes one of his top babyfaces tap out, but he is more than willing to do it with Sasha. She hasn't had a PPV singles match since August 2017 and has a 2-7 singles match record this year, o ly two wins were against Sonya DeVille and Alicia Fox. Pathetic booking.

And I'm sorry, but this was their big way of listening to their fans? They called up 6 people from NXT, none of which have actually gotten over yet down there except maybe Nikki Cross. They dedicated the first half an hour to Baron Corbin and finished the show with Natalya. They couldn't even get it right the first night?!?!?!?, Holy crap this company is clueless. I like that they acknowledged the problem, I honestly did enjoy that a lot, but it worries me that this was their attempt tonight. Maybe it isn't Vince being an asshole, maybe he is just completely incompetent


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> I don’t sew any endgame or upside in what they are doing with Sasha at the moment. She is being totally wasted.


The only endgame I see with Sasha is this:

She and Bayley go through the tournament and are in the finals at WM for the new Women's Tag Team Titles. Bayley makes a mistake that costs them the match. Sasha viciously beats Bayley up afterwards. They feud for two months or so and Sasha turns her attention to Ronda Rousey for Summerslam. I say Rousey because I think she will retain at WM over Becky (and Charlotte if they do a Triple Threat).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

LOL fans walked out before the Christmas Eve raw show


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*On twitter, I am reading that half of the crowd left the arena before the second taping began and to expect a lot of camera angles for next week. *_


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So sad to see. I was there in Sacramento the night of "MILK-O-MANIA." Sold out crowd, electric atmosphere. Now those fans went to a show where Vince had to admit the company is out of ideas.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So sad to see. I was there in Sacramento the night of "MILK-O-MANIA." Sold out crowd, electric atmosphere. Now those fans went to a show where Vince had to admit the company is out of ideas.


Im going to rewatch that.:laugh:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074892836972068865Boss N Hug Connection and Ember Moon defeated The Riot Squad.


_*Oh my fucking god, KILL THIS ALREADY!!!! GET THEM THE HELL AWAY FROM EACH OTHER!!!! :fpalm*_


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So Vince's big promise of change is to have no change?? Plus does this mean we see more of Steph and Trips on Tele instead of backstage?? Please no... Hope another record low comes in instead of fans flocking in, which would make awe assume what they are doing now (which is same as before) is working :surprise:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

AustinRockHulk said:


> Nattie should be set for a heel turn soon like they planned on earlier this year.




Like I said, I don’t think they’ll do it until after the Ronda Becky Charlotte feud is over


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not really mad that sasha wasnt fed to Ronda next week. Every woman taps out so not bothered by that either. This is prob nstyies last hurrah, et her have it


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

shadows123 said:


> So Vince's big promise of change is to have no change?? Plus does this mean we see more of Steph and Trips on Tele instead of backstage?? Please no... Hope another record low comes in instead of fans flocking in, which would make awe assume what they are doing now (which is same as before) is working :surprise:


Technically they said in the following weeks. Haha.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I expect a decent Hour 1 rating but a massive fall for Hour 2. Maybe some small gain for H3.

Watching them in the ring I can't help but think how much better things would be if it was just Triple H and Shane running things instead of Vince and his wannabe mainstream star of a daughter. I think Triple H and Shane could work well with each other. Triple H on the creative side and Shane with promotional work.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

AustinRockHulk said:


> Nattie should be set for a heel turn soon like they planned on earlier this year.


God no! Every time she has been a heel it's failed miserably! Don't do it! She's at the tail end of her career anyway!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I expect a decent Hour 1 rating but a massive fall for Hour 2. Maybe some small gain for H3.
> 
> Watching them in the ring I can't help but think how much better things would be if it was just Triple H and Shane running things instead of Vince and his wannabe mainstream star of a daughter. I think Triple H and Shane could work well with each other. Triple H on the creative side and Shane with promotional work.


I don't think Triple H and Shane get along that well at least not in years past. Tonight I believe may of been the first time Triple H and Shane McMahon were on the same screen together since Shane returned in 2016.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Natalya should be training talent in ring, not in a top program with Ronda. 

The sooner Natalya is off my TV the better, though. She’s so fucking dull, and cringeworthy.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Two awesome moments tonight....

Jojo "ladies and gentlemen...Elias" and then BAM! Guitar shot! I loved that! (except Lashley no sold it, so killed that moment).

and during the open challenge, all the women telling the guy to hit their music haha. That's what it should look like every time someone does an open challenge


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

1.9 this weeek


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So Raw has 109 pages on the back of Vince`s return.. Highest its reached in quite a while.. Going by that, probably there would also be a ratings bump.

Coming to this episode:

1. Maybe its just me, but i dont really like the Seth Dean feud.. break them up already.. This gas mask thing and what not.. who the fuck came up with this idea for a personal feud...
2. Gauntlet match with Nattie getting the win.. Hope its a one off match with Ronda and hope it ends there... Also, after both Charlotte and Becky got screwed by Ronda out of their title matches, this was the perfect way to get them to raw by just straight out attacking her backstage or something. Now they both look like idiots when they will suddenly remember after a month that Ronda cost them the title.. Is a little continuity too much to ask, wwe?? 
3. yaay more Nxt superstars to Raw as if the ones currently out there have been big successes and that wwe`s problem is one related to number of persons rather than quality ...
4. I get they have shown Baron Corbin get his comeuppance like Vince got his comeuppance..but the line by Triple H worries me "You are the authority"..Surely all of these geniuses didnt sit together and conclude "having an authority figure in Baron Corbin is the problem..Lets put ourselves there or some popular babyface there" !!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I doubt they're getting called up next week. Seems like that's going to happen sometime in the new year.


Good to know that I should continue to avoid this shitshow for even longer then. :lol


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

RCSheppy said:


> Natalya should be training talent in ring, not in a top program with Ronda.
> 
> The sooner Natalya is off my TV the better, though. She’s so fucking dull, and cringeworthy.




I hardly consider next weeks show a top program, we all know Ronda will beat Nattie to add another notch on her resume


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is still MEH to me dammit.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Raws divisions are in such a shit state.

The womens division is bad and its full of some great talent. problem is i want Ronda vs the SD women and couldnt care less bout sasha, bayley, or riot anymore.
Im happy for Natayla but man she looked really strong tonight and for what i wonder? She was never that over.

The tag division is drizzling shits. Maybe a Glorious vs Revival feud can reginite it but i doubt it.

Seth vs Dean has gone stale. Dean just doesnt have it and Seth is just a spot moves guy. No chemistry with these two and they are hogging the division.

Brock is MIA so there is no main event division.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I think it's hilarious how the McMahons preached about how change is going to happen whilst cutting a 20 minute promo where they came across as the stars. How different of them. It's truly genius if you think about it. That level of self aware irony.

Saying that I enjoyed the segment, even if it did drag and feel stretched out. Corbin got MASSIVE heat and the McMahons did a great job and milking and get more out of the boos as possible.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

RCSheppy said:


> Natalya should be training talent in ring, not in a top program with Ronda.
> 
> The sooner Natalya is off my TV the better, though. She’s so fucking dull, and cringeworthy.


She's facing Ronda on a taped episode of RAW that will air on Christmas eve. You crybabies act like this match is gonna happen at the Royal Rumble.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Glad the women are getting the spotlight! I have a feeling Nattie might transition out of the ring, Idek it’s just felt like it lately. 

Idk if I should give Seth/Dean another smidget of a chance. Promo from Dean was fine but Seth’s ‘ambush’ after was meh for me. Maybe because we’ve seen Dean himself do it so much. And Seth’s brawl punches are horrid. 

Seth and Dean would be much better off if they were just one person. Dean can talk and Seth has flashy offense and agility. It’s sad to say but creative has screwed these guys so bad and not played to their strengths that I’m starting to see why neither have stayed in the main event for long. Seth has no character pull of his own and Dean just isn’t very offensively gifted in ring. Shame.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

So Vince came out on RAW with Shane, Steph and Hunter to let us know that they messed up and will listen to the fans from here on out. Sure they will. I will wait and see. First of all, I want the Universal Title off Brock Lesnar. The ensuing match that followed featuring Angle vs Corbin and other babyfaces to bury Corbin was whatever. Angle still looked slow out there doing his moves. 

I remember Ambrose doing an open IC Title Challenge squashing Tyler Breeze. The Revival won a match to become the new #1 contender for the Tag Titles. Okay. And then Natalya wins a Gauntlet match to challenge her "best friend" Rousey for the Women's Title. I guess. Still waiting for Sasha Banks or Bayley to get their big moment again. For a show that to declare that they will listen to the fans, I didn't see much of it yet. Was weird to see Shane on a few segments on RAW too.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> OMG I just realised, we got through an entire episode of Raw without Alexa Bliss :lol Did they finally make her go home cos she's not medically cleared lol.


You mean Vince's absurd turn on for Alexa has come to a halt and manged to rightfully keep her off tv, when she should be recuperating? 

She wasn't at TLC either, so it's good if they are giving her some time off.


----------



## Jerrytaff (Dec 18, 2018)

that's is so great that vinnie mac is back. This mean that dean can fuck her.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I just saw the gauntlet match.

Enjoyed Mickie/Bayley and and Sasha/Nattie the most, Mickie/Ember was good too.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I just saw the gauntlet match.
> 
> Enjoyed Mickie/Bayley and and Sasha/Nattie the most, Mickie/Ember was good too.


To much pin attempt for me.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> To much pin attempt for me.


which one?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> which one?


During all the match.

They tried to pin after almost every move


----------



## Hulk Rules (Dec 18, 2018)

Awesome show


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> During all the match.
> 
> They tried to pin after almost every move


well yeah they were looking for as quick of a victory as possible.. it's good sense in a gauntlet match.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

For the ones complaining about Natty winning over Sasha..Why would you want Sasha vs Ronda to be wasted on a taped Raw episode that will air on Christmas Eve that hardly anybody will be watching? Not to mention in front of a crowd that will be dead tired.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JTB33b said:


> For the ones complaining about Natty winning over Sasha..Why would you want Sasha vs Ronda to be wasted on a taped Raw episode that will air on Christmas Eve that hardly anybody will be watching? Not to mention in front of a crowd that will be dead tired.


That'a a fair point, but still they made Sasha look weak in the match and not strong in defeat.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

^ it's either the notion "wins and losses don't matter", or they did want to make Sasha look weak..I'd like to believe they didn't care/think it made Sasha look weak..but common... 3 wins in a row for Nattie after having a tables match yesterday..could have made Ruby the last to keep that storyline going..but nope, Sasha comes out last and loses by tapping


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Thought the episode of Raw was decent. Not mindblowing, but far above the trash the last few weeks have been.

The opening McMahons segment was a little too vague for my liking. They said all the right things, but without giving specifics it made it seem like:

a) they weren't sure what to do or
b) they don't really plan on doing anything significant

Having Corbin get his ass handed to him, and to have Kurt Angle come out in gear to look good in a "match", that was a cool pay-off for me. I was talking to a friend after TLC and I said that the Corbin vs. Strowman match felt like Act 1 of Corbin getting his comeuppance. Looks like I was right on that.

Balor vs. Ziggler was a nice dose of proper wrestling action to get things rolling. McIntyre's involvement made sense given the recent story, although would like a little more clarity on Ziggler's character. One good promo could straighten that mess out.

Seeing Tyler Breeze answer the open challenge, in his old Prince Pretty gear, and getting a decent amount of offense on Ambrose, made me SO HAPPY. I've been a massive Breeze mark ever since he first debuted the character on NXT, and this gives me hope that his match with Ricochet impressed the right people and he's out of the doghouse. I hope. This might have been my highlight of Raw!

Interesting to see them bring in a new class of NXT talent. Not entirely surprising given the promises of a shake-up, but I like the way WWE are actually using little vignettes to hype them up, rather than just going "surprise! Here are those wrestlers you love from NXT!" EC3 and Lacey Evans have the feel of stars that Vince would love, so I expect them to get a decent push on Raw. I'd say Nikki Cross is going to Smackdown, and probably Lars too. I know, Lars has gotten a lot of hype which usually points to a red brand debut, but Raw already has a monster in Braun, and other big men like Lashley, Corbin and Brock. Think Lars stands out more on Smackdown. Heavy Machinery are a toss up, they're an act I honestly saw staying in NXT a fair bit longer.

The whole Lashley/Lio thing just feels like something to amuse Vince. Hoping next week's Christmas Eve shit is the end of it. A big test for Vince being serious about the new era is how he approaches Lashley's act in 2019. They have something with the cocky "Almighty" Bobby Lashley, and the annoying hype man Lio in the right doses, but reducing him to "ha, look at my butt muscles" doesn't work on any level.

The no. 1 contenders tag match saw the correct winners in the Revival, but the big news for me (and I don't think the commentators mentioned it), they abolished those ridiculous Lucha House Party Rules! That was a good call.

Glad we're getting KO and Sami back soon. I wonder how soon is "soon", but it was a smart move to put their return vids on this episode.

The gauntlet was okay, nothing on the one with Rollins earlier in the year, obviously. Mickie was the MVP of this one. She took that Eclipse like a boss!

Overally, cautiously optimistic. Not going to judge Raw by its Christmas Eve episode, it's the one after and the first Raw of 2019 that will truly show what direction we're going in. I'm not as confident as I'd like to be about Raw's improvement, but there were a few things throughout this episode that showed me that we could have something good here.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So after that "Shake Up" amounts to basically RAW's theme moving 4ward.......










My thoughts.....










Also for those Six new lambs to the slaughter from NXT (no faith in booking)


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> That'a a fair point, but still they made Sasha look weak in the match and not strong in defeat.


I hope they have Sasha as Ronda's Royal Rumble opponent. Maybe even throw Bayley in there and make it a triple threat.

Also was anyone else laughing at how the Raw women just so happen to be in the Gorilla position immediately after Ronda issued that open challenge screaming their heads off like a bunch of brats? Then Stephanie shows up, yells at them and orders them to follow her like they were children.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nattie going over Ruby was disgusting and never should've happened.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I hope they have Sasha as Ronda's Royal Rumble opponent. Maybe even throw Bayley in there and make it a triple threat.


I highly doubt they'll give Sasha a match at the Rumble against Ronda. They've showed they don't really care about her.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So Vince's shakeup turned out to be just hype I hear? Shocking.

As for Ronda's Rumble opponent, I'm thinking there won't be a women's title match there at all. Recall that they need all the women they can get for the Rumble match itself. There weren't title matches there last year. Ronda and Asuka probably sit ringside or something.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I highly doubt they'll give Sasha a match at the Rumble against Ronda. They've showed they don't really care about her.


True, until they move her and/or Bayley to Smackdown, they're going nowhere. However, whom else can they use other than her and Bayley? Ronda went through everyone else and they certainly should give her someone different to face. Maybe Ember Moon.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

The beginning lol. After all this ass kissing I was expecting a huge troll promo that would just stick the crowd in the back after they got excited... until Corbin came out.


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

Hour 3 has become GLOW. I would say that is a huge change


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Damn Good RAW

Every Match was great with the Womens Guantlet Match being the Best one!

The Doing away with Rematch clauses is something im okay with and is a welcomed change!

Loving the New Superstars, New Matches, New Thing statement as its much needed

Glad Baron Corbin is no longer an authority figure

My Guess is they do away with all authority positions which is good!

With these new statements, anything can definitely happen and any matches are possible!

My Guess is that the McMahon family running things will be completely Neutral.

But nice way to bounce back RAW, keep it up!

Welcome to the *The Parity Era of Unpredictability* as I call it!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

chrisburr said:


> Damn Good RAW
> 
> Every Match was great with the Womens Guantlet Match being the Best one!
> 
> ...


*They are not getting rid of the rematch clause. The case with AOP was a special circumstance because of the way they won the titles in the first place, handicap match vs Rollins.*


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Del Rio and Sheamus got 0 reaction and they won the title. It's all dependant on what Vince McMahon thinks of you.


You are kidding yourself if you think these two had no reactions. I recall both being booed in deafening levels and the latter being one of the most popular faces in the company at one stage


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Frankly, they could have told the story of Bayley making it all the way to the end to have to face Sasha and you could have told all sorts of interesting things out of it. 

NXT callups, fine, but none of those seem like those talent were putting the world on fire, but we do need fresh match ups and maybe some of them get over, who knows. 

One good thing? Maybe, just maybe the heel GM trope is put on the shelf for a couple of years. Get back to when something needs to be done, someone credible makes a match or decision and the fans can feel like its fair within the context of the story. The villains should be your in ring talent slotted as heels.


----------



## Ago316 (Sep 12, 2016)

Got to admit that this is the least I've fast-forwarded through a episode of RAW in a while.

just sayin...


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Balor needs to be a heel.


Balor needs to get someone's heel.

But yes, he does; it won't happen. He's a representative for the LGBTQ in WWE promotion, so, I doubt that will occur.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SZ and KO returning soon :mark


----------

